# ***OFFICIAL*** Chris Weidman vs. Anderson Silva II Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Middleweight Championship*
























​


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Im picking an extra cautious silva to win by UD.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

My arse is already red raw from being perched on this fence. By the time the fight actually comes around, ill be peeling my scrotum off this fecking thing.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Is this the first time a challenger has been the favourite over the champion in a title fight?

I have Weidman winning this using wrestling, possibly with a submission. He'd be silly to stand with a non-clowning Silva. I wouldn't put any kind of real money on this fight though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Leakler said:


> Is this the first time a challenger has been the favourite over the champion in a title fight?
> 
> I have Weidman winning this using wrestling, possibly with a submission. He'd be silly to stand with a non-clowning Silva. I wouldn't put any kind of real money on this fight though.


Isn't the first but I can't think of many more. I believe BJ and GSP were both still favored in their rematches with Frankie and Serra. Can't think of many more. I think Bones was slightly favored over Shogun.

Not sure what to expect in this fight. I don't think Weidman betters Silva standing again though.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> My arse is already red raw from being perched on this fence. By the time the fight actually comes around, ill be peeling my scrotum off this fecking thing.


Right there with ya!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Leakler said:


> Is this the first time a challenger has been the favourite over the champion in a title fight?
> 
> I have Weidman winning this using wrestling, possibly with a submission. He'd be silly to stand with a non-clowning Silva. I wouldn't put any kind of real money on this fight though.


Jon Jones was a 3-1 favorite over Shogun


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Makes sense. Didn't realise the odds were that much in Jones' favour!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Silva wins this pretty flawlessly.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I think Silva wins this pretty flawlessly.


Nah I think he's going to go in hands down chin up...again.

I wouldn't be shocked if Weidman doesn't just ride him for 25 minutes or if we get yet another "controversial" decision.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Weidman gives Silva the Velasquez treatment for three rounds or so and then either tkos or submits him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Nah I think he's going to go in hands down chin up...again.
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if Weidman doesn't just ride him for 25 minutes or if we get yet another "controversial" decision.


You think anybody can survive with Weidman on top of them for 25 minutes?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> You think anybody can survive with Weidman on top of them for 25 minutes?


Of all the tools I've seen from Weidman gnp is really at the bottom. He has great BJJ but it's from a wrestling choke based sort of thing and I do not see Anderson Silva getting choked out.

I could see Weidman turning into a GSP type smother and win type fighter especially with the guys he's got lined up (Belfort, Jacare, Machida) Silva might be the easiest fighter for him to wrestle from that group.

Then again Weidman has amazing timing which is really underrated and he could KO Silva again.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Of all the tools I've seen from Weidman gnp is really at the bottom.


45 seconds on top of Siva was enough to convince me otherwise. Weidmans GnP is heavy and painful. Its early days in his career, but im willing to bet in a few years time, he'll have won a good few fights via GnP.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Google translate with few adjustments.


> The MMA world will be static on the 28th of December. On this date, Chris Weidman will defend the middleweight championship against Anderson Silva , the fight will be a mark on the entire history of the UFC. After suffering the first knockout of his career, the Brazilian will try to prove to everyone that learned from the mistakes and provocations made ​​in the first fight .
> 
> Excessive tricks and pranks in the Octagon led Anderson to the loss of an unbeaten run which lasted seven years. In addition, several friends and former teammates were upset with what the 'Spider' did in Las Vegas at UFC 162 in July. One was Wanderlei Silva .
> 
> ...


http://www.superesportes.com.br/app/1,733/2013/12/20/noticia_mma,271895/wand-avisa-anderson-silva-se-fizer-o-que-fez-na-ultima-luta-eu-paro-de-torcer.shtml


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I actually really like Chris, and if he is the man to carry the MW flag into 2014, I'm okay with that. That being said, Anderson is my favorite fighter of all time and I honestly belive the man is far from done. Yes I'm one of the "fanboys", as some would say, who thinks Anderson was more responsible for the loss than Chris was for the defeat... that's not happening again.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm on the fence with Sooj. I don't even know who I want to win, much less do I have an idea who is going to win.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

my money is on Weidman.... however, my head is somewhere else... NOT entierly on Silva, but definitely much more cautious than my wallet.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Jon Jones was a 3-1 favorite over Shogun


He opened as less than a 2 to 1 favorite. You could still get him at less than 2 to 1 by fight time as well. 


Proof. 

http://bestfightodds.com/fighters/Jon-Jones-819

Could have been 3 to 1 on some book tho. But all these common books never had him at 3 to 1.


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

Anderson likely crushes Weidman, but: A fight like this may actually go the distance, as Weidman will be less likely to engage Silva on the feet like he did in the first fight (gotta beat the champ) and if Silva goes into a defensive hands up counter-striking mode, then it could be a fight where two guys stand and look at each other. Wiedman will get a takedown or two, but I don't think he has the subs to get Silva. Everything is on the line for both guys and I don't think they want to leave much to chance. Could be a boring fight?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I think this is going to be a five round war. It's great to watch fights as a neutral, I can just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Weidman via american wrasslin' and ground and pound.

Silva fans may start the waterworks at any time.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Weidman via domination


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I think this is going to be a five round war. *It's great to watch fights as a neutral, I can just sit back and enjoy.*


Godammit, I am jealous.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

LL said:


> Weidman via american wrasslin' and ground and pound.
> 
> Silva fans may start the waterworks at any time.


LL! People have missed you around these parts you know. :hug:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

fresh off a long suspension or what?:confused02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> LL! People have missed you around these parts you know. :hug:


Good to be back!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

LL said:


> Good to be back!


The board really isn't the same without you. With that being said. Weidman is going to get smashed and Cruz is going to blow out his ACL just sitting cage-side Saturday.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I see 3 outcomes:


Silva via (T)KO
Silva via "safe" UD
Weidman via GnP (could be stoppage or UD)
So I guess I'm feeling Silva has better odds. (I'm not ranking any of those options above the other)

I'm pretty neutral with Silva, and am coming to like Weidman. Would rather see Weidman win, at any rate, because IMO it makes the division more interesting.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

LL said:


> Good to be back!





TheNinja said:


> The board really isn't the same without you. With that being said. Weidman is going to get smashed and Cruz is going to blow out his ACL just sitting cage-side Saturday.


it really isnt! welcome back bro


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> I see 3 outcomes:
> 
> 
> Silva via (T)KO
> ...


I only see 1 and 3. I just don't see any way that Silva would be able to coast to a UD. Hes just not going to be able to avoid Weidman putting him on the ground and hes going to have to find a better way to deal with it than last time.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I think silva will win by tko in round 2

He will catch weidman with something


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

My thoughts... based on the first fight

i believe that CW will get a takedown in rd1 and im sure itll look alot like the 1st round on thier prev fight ....
if you watched the GnP from CW it really was not very effective, AS either deflected or blocked almost everything CW threw.. basically AS took zero damage, and CW did tire somewhat ... evidence of that is how easily AS was able to stop the TD in rd2 ...

In the standup .. CW was completely outclassed ... lucky punch is a lucky punch ..can you imagine what CW's legs will look like if AS decides to throw some more of those leg kicks ??? ... ... if he does decide to punish the lead leg with even 3-4 of those kicks there is no way CW gets in that deep for a dble leg ..

prediction ... first round CW gets a TD does zero dmg itll look like LnP 
rnd 2 AS starts to pick CD apart and he will be lucky if he make it out of the round
rnd 3 assuming CW survives rd2 hell be on life support after AS connects a few times .... lights out for poor CW ...
during the post fight interview AS thanks all his fans loves the ufc ect ect but i need to take time for my family and retires ... thanks DW for the oppritunity ect and passes him back the belt 

thanks for a great carear AS, greatest MW of all time....

next we have belfort vrs CW for the vacant title with jacare or chael in line after that


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chael in line but Machida is not?


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

machida after chael ... unfortunately chale sells fights machida does not


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

jmsu1 said:


> My thoughts... based on the first fight
> 
> i believe that CW will get a takedown in rd1 and im sure itll look alot like the 1st round on thier prev fight ....
> if you watched the GnP from CW it really was not very effective, AS either deflected or blocked almost everything CW threw.. basically AS took zero damage, and CW did tire somewhat ... evidence of that is how easily AS was able to stop the TD in rd2 ...
> ...



Weidman was not outclassed in any way what so ever by Silva, in fact the complete opposite is true. Weidman dominated Silva everywhere the fight went.

Weidman by TKO again.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am going to stick with the Champ! Weidman via (T)KO in the second round again!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

jmsu1 said:


> machida after chael ... unfortunately chale sells fights machida does not


Perhaps. But much easier to sell fights coming off a winning streak. Or giving Anderson a tough fight. Chael has had enough gift shots. And really I am not so certain he can make 185 that comfortably. It used to be a hard cut before. Now after putting on mass and letting himself get big, at an older age...it may be too tough. Still have a while before we see him anyway. Still need to do a whole TUF show, then fight Wandy, recover and so on...

The division is pretty solid these days though. Prospects of Shogun coming to 185 as well. 

As great as Belfort has looked he is ducking the real tough challengers that WANT to face him. Hendo is like 43 years old and much slower than Belfort. Bisping and Rockhold are volume strikers who really aren't going to take Belfort down or KO him. Mousasi and Machida both wanted him bad and are tough matchups for him, yet he said Mousasi didn't deserve it and that Brazilians shouldn't fight. Jacare also wanted him at one point as well. Belfrot skirted around the truly tough guys in that division and opted for Bisping and Rockhold. Then took a fight at 205 with an old man. All in Brazil. 

He won't be able to fight in Brazil when he faces Anderson/Weidman winner. And won't be on TRT. I would have liked to see him fight once in the states before giving him a title shot.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I feel it's a left overhand in the southpaw position that rocks Weidman in that high guard of his. Possibily right when he's moving in for his attack. This was Chuck's specialty except it was a right bomb. 

If that doesn't finish him then a follow up with a body triangle and RNC. 

Man, the last time he walked out as a challenger was in 2006.

*Are you ready?*


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> As great as Belfort has looked *he is ducking the real tough challengers that WANT to face him*. Hendo is like 43 years old and much slower than Belfort. Bisping and Rockhold are volume strikers who really aren't going to take Belfort down or KO him. Mousasi and Machida both wanted him bad and are tough matchups for him, yet he said Mousasi didn't deserve it and that Brazilians shouldn't fight. Jacare also wanted him at one point as well. Belfrot skirted around the truly tough guys in that division and opted for Bisping and Rockhold. Then took a fight at 205 with an old man. All in Brazil.
> 
> He won't be able to fight in Brazil when he faces Anderson/Weidman winner. And won't be on TRT. I would have liked to see him fight once in the states before giving him a title shot.


Is Tim Keneddy a real tough challenge too? Because Vitor refused to fight him as well.

Fact is Vitor wants the title shot for a long time now and he is not interested in fighting *no one*. 

It's not his choice to fight in Brazil and you know that.
Other fighters fight boosted just like him in U.S., but he can't and he'll be fighting TRT free for the title if he can't get the exemption he still seeks(he probably won't).

This "Vitor is ducking" is BS, guy fought Jon Jones short notice with a broken hand, for crying out loud. If he conquers the title, he will be fighting all this high level competition anyway and they shall be hungrier than never, so cut this crap Vitor is ducking competition, will ya?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jmsu1 said:


> if you watched the GnP from CW it really was not very effective, AS either deflected or blocked almost everything CW threw


No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No.





No.




Just.... no.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Is Tim Keneddy a real tough challenge too? Because Vitor refused to fight him as well.
> 
> Fact is Vitor wants the title shot for a long time now and he is not interested in fighting *no one*.
> 
> ...


It sort of is his choice. But we don't know one way or another. You don't know if UFC has offered him a fight in the States or not. ANd I don't know either. 

Either way he uses TRT. Is a former roider. He gets an exemption in Brazil not USA. I am just doing math here. I just think Belfort is putting himself at a disadvantage fighting on TRT in Brazil all these times...then when it is the big one he won't be. Whatever really. But there is a reason he is taking it. And he won't be when/if he gets a title shot. 

He is ducking guys. It isn't to say he isn't fighting good fighters. Stop being so defensive of a Brazilian. But he in fact is making "excuses" to not fight top guys that clearly stated they want him....guys that are much tougher matchups than the guys he fought. I don't think me saying that is unreasonable. You just need to get rid of your Brazil glasses.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It sort of is his choice. But we don't know one way or another. You don't know if UFC has offered him a fight in the States or not. ANd I don't know either.
> 
> Either way he uses TRT. Is a former roider. He gets an exemption in Brazil not USA. I am just doing math here. I just think Belfort is putting himself at a disadvantage fighting on TRT in Brazil all these times...then when it is the big one he won't be. Whatever really. But there is a reason he is taking it. And he won't be when/if he gets a title shot.
> 
> He is ducking guys. It isn't to say he isn't fighting good fighters. Stop being so defensive of a Brazilian. But he in fact is making "excuses" to not fight top guys that clearly stated they want him....guys that are much tougher matchups than the guys he fought. *I don't think me saying that is unreasonable.* You just need to get rid of your Brazil glasses.


Hum, repeated lots of my lines and used the Brazilian card... You are losing your touch, man?
That's why I think it is so much easier to reckon I am mistaken when I am and that's all. You should try.

Vitor fought enough to grant his TS. He is not interested in nobody else, high level or not, he wants the belt. He is not getting any younger.
He is on TRT in Brasil. UFC has interest on him fighting even in Brazil, even on TRT. US commission do not allow him use his TRT, old news, but he lives in US, he would like to fight there for sure.

Quit this nationality BS. You'll know when I'll be defending my country. I am not even a Vitor fan. I am just being fair to him where you are not and being waaay off. You said the three fighters Vitor beat were *tailor made* for him, what is utter crap as Vitor finished his fights out of unorthodox techniques for him - kicks to the head - so there goes your theory to the drain.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm going with Anderson here. I'm not a Weidman believer just yet and feel as if Anderson had more to do with the defeat than Weidman had with the victory. He has a chance to prove me wrong this weekend.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

If he Anderson keeps his distance, keeps moving, doesn't take his eyes from Weidman for a second, doesn't voluntarily put himself in dangerous situations, like against the fence, he can very well drop his hands again in front of Weidman and I will not be worried about that.

The dropping hands works pro Anderson, not against him. He has better visibility (only valid when looking to his opponent, of course), he has timing, precision and speed.

Weidman will have his chances where he is better: on the ground. That being said, if Anderson shows up using a GI, that will certainly mess with his head, isn't it? :thumb02:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

anybody know the betting odds on this fight out of curiosity?


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

M_D said:


> anybody know the betting odds on this fight out of curiosity?


Look here.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

cant while im at work? saddley


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

M_D said:


> cant while im at work? *saddley*


Iddley diddley...

-160 Anderson Silva
+140 Chris Weidman 

I envision Anderson throwing a side kick to Weidman's liver.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Iddley diddley...
> 
> -160 Anderson Silva
> +140 Chris Weidman
> ...


That'd be a new one.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Is Tim Keneddy a real tough challenge too? Because Vitor refused to fight him as well.
> 
> Fact is Vitor wants the title shot for a long time now and he is not interested in fighting *no one*.
> 
> ...


He no hespect the vitor. Everyone is ducking him bro.


Also fyi I don't believe the broken hand was ever confirmed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Also fyi I don't believe the broken hand was ever confirmed.


He never admitted the problem for this given fight to avoid the excuse card, but the fractured happened months earlier, when he had to pull away from his fight against Wand on UFC 147. There are pictures and X-Ray in this Forum. 

I have no doubt in my mind that hand was definitely still hurt against Jones and several commentators addressed this as well, what would easily explain how odd Vitor's strategy was against Jones, never firing his fists and constantly pulling guard under his lethal GNP elbows, the stronger weapon on the champion's arsenal.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how the pacing of this fight is going to go. The first minute is always the most tense.

a.) Weidman quickly takes the center and go for the takedown.
b.) Weidman cautiously takes the center with a high guard looking to corner The Spider.
c.) Anderson utilizes his same approach he did against Vitor Belfort and cautiously circles looking for openings.
d.) Anderson engages right away. 

People don't understand how many different variables can transpire. That's what amazes me with The Spider because he does things differently in each fight. If you watch GSP, Cain, LHW champ it's become formulaic. With Anderson one simply never knows. 

I'm a big believer that the first minute of every fight sets the tone for the rest of the bout EVEN when they're circling around.

Part of me wants to see Anderson toy with Weidman for a full three rounds, but we all know how dangerous he is so it's gotta be quick like a sniper.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Weidman will blanket Silva Chael like for 5 rounds or... he will lose the belt anyway Anderson feels like.
My prediction is simple as that.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Anderson made a name for himself by making solid fighters look horrible. I think this is a winnable fight for Weidman, but I expect Anderson to be more aggressive and on top of his game in this fight. With that being said I really want Weidman to win this fight.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Well last time, being a massive Anderson fan boy I was nervous, the belief that Chris had in himself leading up to the fight was totally convincing & he seemed to have all the right tools for the job but ultimately, I still thought Silva would get the win.

This time, as much as I hate to say it and hope I'm wrong, I see Weidman winning dominantly.

That said I'll still be rooting for Silva all the way.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

More than anything I want a fight this time. That is what Silva robbed everybody who bought or watched the fights last time of, a fight. I don't care who wins, wait I do, I want Silva to lose for what he did last time, he deserves to lose for reals this time not dancing with his hands down and chin up with an open stance, but lose in an actual fight. But if he comes to compete, I think He wins. So the pick is Silva, assuming he shows up this time.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I think Silva comes in similar to how he did against Belfort. Only this time Weidman is dead set on the takedowns for the first three rounds. The last two, Weidman stands with Silva and gets knocked out. Just a prediction.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Weidman will blanket Silva Chael like for 5 rounds or... he will lose the belt anyway Anderson feels like.
> My prediction is simple as that.


I've seen a few posters thinking Weidman might blanket for 5 rounds.

I really can't see anybody surviving under Weidman for more then a few minutes. The few punches he hit silva with from the top looked evil.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I've seen a few posters thinking Weidman might blanket for 5 rounds.
> 
> I really can't see anybody surviving under Weidman for more then a few minutes. The few punches he hit silva with from the top looked evil.


I agree with this. Silva was not enjoying being down there, that's for sure. Those shots look vicious.

My prediction... it will be a lot like the first fight, the question being what will happen during the striking. I see Weidman taking Silva down and hitting him some, but I also see Silva getting back up. The difference (if there are any) in this fight I believe will be how the striking goes. I'm not saying either Andy or Chris will win here, but if there's a difference in the fight it'll be here, not on the ground/grappling.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I've seen a few posters thinking Weidman might blanket for 5 rounds.
> 
> I really can't see anybody surviving under Weidman for more then a few minutes. The few punches he hit silva with from the top looked evil.


Yeah, Weidman's GnP in the first round was pretty brutal. I don't know if he can get a stoppage but I could see him getting a sub off of making Silva move to avoid the hits.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know when people say they can't sleep because they're so amped up for a fight. Well this is one of em...guess having a slurpee late at night gave me an extra kick in caffeine and sugar...haha!

Weigh ins coming up!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Yeah, Weidman's GnP in the first round was pretty brutal. I don't know if he can get a stoppage but I could see him getting a sub off of making Silva move to avoid the hits.


He can certainly get the stoppage. I believe no fighter at MW can take 3 or 4 of those shots in succession and still be conscious. Weidman can do more with one punch from guard then Sonnen could with 300.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> He can certainly get the stoppage. I believe no fighter at MW can take 3 or 4 of those shots in succession and still be conscious. Weidman can do more with one punch from guard then Sonnen could with 300.


Exactly if Sonnen had any power on some of the shots he hit Anderson with he'd have gotten a stoppage. Plus Weidman is a hell of a lot stronger than Sonnen.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just remembering in opposed to the 1st Sonnen fight, Anderson did get up by himself and never went back to the canvas until ...when he did for good.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

what a weigh in!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Did Chris look smaller? I could be completely wrong, I just remember him looking a little more filed out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Did Chris look smaller? I could be completely wrong, I just remember him looking a little more filed out.


Even though he normally looks larger than Anderson, I had this impression too. He weighed 184, I think.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Even though he normally looks larger than Anderson, I had this impression too. He weighed 184, I think.


Maybe he's working on his speed? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Weigh in video is up. Both looked like very lean which means they're ready for the full five rounds. I don't think it'll go the distance, but ya never know. 

This is the most amped I've been for a fight* ever *I think.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The first fight I hadn't seen Chris tested enough to really feel comfortable picking him because I felt he hadn't proved enough, now he is the champ going into the rematch and I feel the same way. Weidman had the TD in the first fight, then looked like he was getting wreckless while Silva toyed with him and it looked like he was about to turn him into the second coming of Forrest Griffen when out of nowhere Weidman knocks his ass out. So still don;t have a clue.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> This is the most amped I've been for a fight* ever *I think.


You're not alone on this boat, buddy. :hug:


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Submission by Weiner 
or Silva by TKO


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm so hyped up for this fight!

Might be the first time I actually purchase a PPV stream from UFC.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jamiejame911 said:


> Anderson likely crushes Weidman, but: A fight like this may actually go the distance, as Weidman will be less likely to engage Silva on the feet like he did in the first fight (gotta beat the champ) and if Silva goes into a defensive hands up counter-striking mode, then it could be a fight where two guys stand and look at each other. Wiedman will get a takedown or two, but I don't think he has the subs to get Silva. Everything is on the line for both guys and I don't think they want to leave much to chance. Could be a boring fight?


Thats the thing, I dont think Weidman will be less likely to engage Silva. I think he'll be less haphazard about it but he's not going to be afraid to strike or at least I dont see it.

The more I train the luckier I get is a popular saying that I totally believe in but if you do "get Lucky" that implys an element that you might not be able to replicate IE a KO shot.

I think Anderson will clown, I think if he goes in with a little tighter defense, movement and goes in to finish the fight, he's got a good shot at winning. 

His TDD is underrated. We've see it before, Anderson is capable of shutting down the grappling game. I can see Anderson getting pounded out too dont get me wrong.

I think having Anderson Silva's full attention and respect defiantly changes the fight. Im just hoping it lives up to the billing.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Andy put his dukes up! That hyped the hell out of me, classic Chute-Box stance. Say what you want but that man scares me 






















EDIT: Some pics!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Budhisten said:


> Andy put his dukes up! That hyped the hell out of me, classic Chute-Box stance. Say what you want but that man scares me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0 ****s by Weidman given.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Is this some attempt to make Weidman seem badass? I can't see a single fighter reacting differently.

Anderson gets people with that handshake EVERY time. People are like "Dikhead didnt shake my ha...oh wait he's bowing".


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

Silva trolled CW with that handshake, mind games from the get-go, about the fight itself, I really don't see CW winning this, Silva will control him, almost every fight silva has been in, including vitor's fight it was always "this time its different this guy's standup, this guy's wrestling will make silva lose".
he was superior in every match at the end, even in the cheal fight where he got his ass kicked for the whole fight but still one, and with this fight silva was too numb to CW's power, this time Silva will be more cautious, if Silva will fight the same way he did on the vitor fight, CW will be looking at the ceiling at the end of this match not knowing what happened
that's my 2 cents about this.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Zeus said:


> I really don't see CW winning this, Silva will control him, almost every fight silva has been in, including vitor's fight it was always "this time its different this guy's standup, this guy's wrestling will make silva lose".



It almost sounds like we are talking about this fight the first time around. I think Weidman proved what he can do.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Anderson is clearly nervous and intimidated by weidman, he knows it will take more than his A game to beat weidman and even then he could still end up on his back getting pounded out


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> It almost sounds like we are talking about this fight the first time around. I think Weidman proved what he can do.


personally I don't think Weidman proved much, its more of a silva proved he was clowning a bit too much, if you look at the vitor fight as I mentioned, you'll see the difference in silva's game, he was more cautious and this time around, silva won't clown as much so I don't see Weidman winning after the way the first fight went down


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Zeus said:


> personally I don't think Weidman proved much, its more of a silva proved he was clowning a bit too much, if you look at the vitor fight as I mentioned, you'll see the difference in silva's game, he was more cautious and this time around, silva won't clown as much so I don't see Weidman winning after the way the first fight went down


No he wasn't his hands were down against vitor as well that's just how he fights and he did get hit by vitor but with nothing significant. Weidman fought the worst he ever has, came off a huge layoff and was a huge underdog and his cardio failed him after a round plus he made a silly mistake to give up position for a kneebar attempt and he still was winning every second of the first fight, now he'll be 100x better.


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> No he wasn't his hands were down against vitor as well that's just how he fights and he did get hit by vitor but with nothing significant. Weidman fought the worst he ever has, came off a huge layoff and was a huge underdog and his cardio failed him after a round plus he made a silly mistake to give up position for a kneebar attempt and he still was winning every second of the first fight, now he'll be 100x better.


look at the vitor fight, see how he almost doesn't clown at all, see the CW fight, and see how the whole fight he clowned and the clowning was the thing that made him lose, not CW's amazing skill or what not, in my opinion CW at 100% isn't as good as silva's 60% when silva takes it seriously enough like in the vitor fight


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Your opinion is seriously flawed by bias towards silva


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Your opinion is seriously flawed by bias towards silva


that's just your opinion, and that's fine, but I think you jumped on CW's wagon too soon, we'll find out in a day


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Your opinion is seriously flawed by bias towards silva


Well yours tend to be biased in the opposite direction mate.

I believe Weidman did a good job in the first fight, not his best work but a decent job.

Silva got overconfident in his feinting, a tool he uses to make opponents overcomit and rush him so he can counter.

Weidman, to his credit, did not take the bait (Other than in the final exchange, but at that point it didn't matter).

Weidman stayed mobile and active, not telegraphing his moves and thus gave Silva less of a warning when he committed to shots.

Weidman also threw feints and "double-punches" instead of the classic left-right-left combos. For example, right before he caught Silva he threw two rights in a row, breaking Silva's rythm and left his head nowhere to go than in a straight line and not side to side, and that's when Weidman caught him with that fateful left.

So to sum up - you're both a bit biased. Silva got overconfident and relied too much on what had become his bread and butter, lureing and counterpunching. Weidman on the other hand actually did an excellent job at moving and feinting and keeping Silva guessing, and it resulted in the TKO so he had to be doing something right


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Zeus said:


> look at the vitor fight, see how he almost doesn't clown at all, see the CW fight, and see how the whole fight he clowned and the clowning was the thing that made him lose, not CW's amazing skill or what not, in my opinion CW at 100% isn't as good as silva's 60% when silva takes it seriously enough like in the vitor fight


What a load of tosh.

Silvas fight against Vitor lasted 3.5 minutes. Did you see silva clowning in the fist 3 minutes against Weidman? The reason he clowned is because he felt threatened, after Chris took him down and laid some pain on him. Something Vitor wasn't close to doing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I said after he beat munoz that he was gonna beat silva and I stuck to my guns the whole time i'm hardly the bandwagoner, same way I said hendricks could (and arguably should have ) beat GSP. As I said weidman was about 40% of what he could have been for the first fight he just came off a year long layoff plus his house was destroyed. 

He also gave up dominant position to go for a kneebar when he could have kept pounding too so silva wasn't the only one making mistakes. Also in round 2 he was visibly gassed from the layoff so now we have a better fitter more confident weidman taking on the same old anderson.


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> What a load of tosh.
> 
> Silvas fight against Vitor lasted 3.5 minutes. Did you see silva clowning in the fist 3 minutes against Weidman? The reason he clowned is because he felt threatened, after Chris took him down and laid some pain on him. Something Vitor wasn't close to doing.


in CW's fight Silva was on the ground for 2.5+ minutes so there's not much clowning he could do from that position, however the moment he got up he started clowning, and it was apparent that he wasn't taking this fight too seriously, but hey, you might be right we'll find out in this fight I guess.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Zeus said:


> in CW's fight Silva was on the ground for 2.5+ minutes so there's not much clowning he could do from that position, however the moment he got up he started clowning, and it was apparent that he wasn't taking this fight too seriously, but hey, you might be right we'll find out in this fight I guess.


He started clowning because he really didn't want to be taken down again. Not because he didn't take Chris seriously.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Punch a #$%#ing hole in his chest Chris.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> What a load of tosh.
> 
> Silvas fight against Vitor lasted 3.5 minutes. Did you see silva clowning in the fist 3 minutes against Weidman? The reason he clowned is because he felt threatened, after Chris took him down and laid some pain on him. Something Vitor wasn't close to doing.


Yea, Silva was clowning to try and stop weidman trying to take him down... and he was successful...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Yea, Silva was clowning to try and stop weidman trying to take him down... and he was successful...


And he forgot much of any counter/offense other than leg kicks. 

I have no clue what happens in this fight. Weidman could totally take him down and dominate from there this time. But lets not be delusional on what happened in the last fight. Yes Silva was baiting him into a stand up fight. But he was stuffing TDs. And he wasn't getting smashed on the feet. He tried his Matrix avoidance and it didn't work. He got caught and he went down. It does present problems when you can transition from TD threat to punches....just as seen with Cain/JDS. That is huge for Weidman. Silva was able to keep it standing in the 2nd. But he was totally out of control with his movements that round. More than any other fight. 

Again, no clue what happens. Maybe Chris KO's him again standing. But that first fight, Silva was so goofy and out of control that he really had no chance to fight. He is usually in control when he does that stuff and counters at the perfect time. He lost his head.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This fight has made me realize something. Usually in title fights that I'm not emotionally invested in I pick the underdog because that's more fun. But in this case I want Andy to win and that made me realize... I don't pick the underdog, I pick the guy without the belt. The first time around I wanted CW to win so there shouldn't be a reason for me to pick Andy - but I do. 
Man, MMA really taught me a lot about my psyche.
I guess it's because the guy without the belt has something to fight for whereas the guy with the belt has already achieved everything. So I relate to the guy without the belt because I feel I still have a lot of things to achieve in life. It's the same thought process that makes fallen heroes so much more interesting than the perfect good guy. That's also why I didn't like Man of Steel except for the one moment where Superman actually kills someone. Now that's interesting. But I digress.



Andy via shoryuken.


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And he forgot much of any counter/offense other than leg kicks.
> 
> I have no clue what happens in this fight. Weidman could totally take him down and dominate from there this time. But lets not be delusional on what happened in the last fight. Yes Silva was baiting him into a stand up fight. But he was stuffing TDs. And he wasn't getting smashed on the feet. He tried his Matrix avoidance and it didn't work. He got caught and he went down. It does present problems when you can transition from TD threat to punches....just as seen with Cain/JDS. That is huge for Weidman. Silva was able to keep it standing in the 2nd. But he was totally out of control with his movements that round. More than any other fight.
> 
> Again, no clue what happens. Maybe Chris KO's him again standing. But that first fight, Silva was so goofy and out of control that he really had no chance to fight. He is usually in control when he does that stuff and counters at the perfect time. He lost his head.


I totally agree, this fight was different, my point of view is because he didn't give any respect for Weidman, he let him punch him a few times with his face forward and laughed about it, he wouldn't do that with vitor, I can tell you that, that's why I think we're going to see something different tonight


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This fight has made me realize something. Usually in title fights that I'm not emotionally invested in I pick the underdog because that's more fun. But in this case I want Andy to win and that made me realize... I don't pick the underdog, I pick the guy without the belt. The first time around I wanted CW to win so there shouldn't be a reason for me to pick Andy - but I do.
> Man, MMA really taught me a lot about my psyche.
> I guess it's because the guy without the belt has something to fight for whereas the guy with the belt has already achieved everything. So I relate to the guy without the belt because I feel I still have a lot of things to achieve in life. It's the same thought process that makes fallen heroes so much more interesting than the perfect good guy. That's also why I didn't like Man of Steel except for the one moment where Superman actually kills someone. Now that's interesting. But I digress.
> 
> ...


I normally go for the underdog unless the favorite happens to be a fighter I always root for. I am pulling for Andy here, but I think it is less about him having or not having the belt, and more about wanting to see him go out on top and not end his career getting beat down.


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

Andy is gonna body Weidman. After the staredown, Weidman's mind may need tending to.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What is this mind sht people always talk about? You guys realize that they are going to FIGHT? One dude putting his dukes up wont effect Weidman.


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Hyperbole

Dana also loves to use it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

...You didnt use hyperbole...


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

I was making a case for psychological/emotional hyperbole. Silva never puts up his hands like that, so he is showing this fight means something different, something more ... Did Weidman get thrown off his game? Obviously it's only a staredown and nothing new for either guy so no one's mind really needs tending to (until after Weidman gets that right hand to his temple).

My statement was to capitalize on that notion. Again, Dana: The master of overstatement, said this staredown had crazy energy. 

Overstatement?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

...Whatever.

Regardless, both will be 100% in the cage.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What is this mind sht people always talk about? You guys realize that they are going to FIGHT? One dude putting his dukes up wont effect Weidman.


I don't usually ever buy the "he looks serious this time" phrases people throw around. A weigh in means very little at this level.

But it may tell a little how he will fight in this fight. A more serious, hands up, shirt on, no gimmick Anderson at weigh ins may mean a more all business, use technique, go for the kill Anderson at fight time. That loss may have taken out any "invincible" agenda he may of had previously. 

Or it may not. But to me it shows more what he wants to do in this fight rather than any sort of intimidation. It may tell his gameplan/tone he may come with this fight over what he did last fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^He lost the last fight, that's all you needed to know about this.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I can see Silva trying to fight like in the Franklin fights.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> I can see Silva trying to fight like in the Franklin fights.


I forgot to actually mention this. I would LOVE to see Anderson go back to that thai clinch. It's actually insane that he changed into the ridiculously confident beast he did, because it meant that he completely did away with everything that he had learned and what made him a martial artist, and became a dude that just knocks people out effortlessly.

If Anderson is fighting like he has something to prove, and like he is a nobody again, he might go back to the clinch. It's easy to say Weidman could grab a knee, and sure he could, but could he survive the few knees Anderson could throw beforehand?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Anderson is clearly nervous and intimidated by weidman, he knows it will take more than his A game to beat weidman and even then he could still end up on his back getting pounded out


*Clearly....* :bored01:

So now he's shaking in his boots and it will take more than his "A game" to win? GTFO you are such a putz with your hyperbole..:angry05:

Its one thing to say, this is or could be a tough fight or a challenge or even that you think he'll lose but Silva is forty what now? His A game has long scene passed and he's still probably going to win, Prime A.S. beats Weidman consistently enough to be considered superior IMO.

Ive been mulling over starting a website for martial arts practitioners, one where you cant become a member if you dont have credentials, just like a pay wall my hope would be that it keeps a few more of the posers out.

Regardless of who wins this forum is always full of mind readers and experts that have never even stepped foot on a mat unless it was to get their picture taken with real fighters. when big fights roll out it seems like people lose all their critical thinking skills lol. 

Chris Weidman vs. Anderson Silva II isn't a gimme fight for either guy even if one walks out and destroys the other the fight could have very well ended another way and to deny that these guys have that level of skill IMO dose them a disservice. 



Voiceless said:


> I can see Silva trying to fight like in the Franklin fights.


_If he does then this is a better fight and one IMO he can win, Ive been thinking that if he wants to get that belt back tonight his best option is to play less and do more damage up front in the fight and go in with that same mindset._


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

I think Silva wins in the first or not at all...

my 2cents


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Just had an epiphany, Weidmans a great wrestler with good boxing and bjj..... Silva is the greatest striker in the history of MMA, Silva by TKO/KO before the championship rounds.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Silva should win but hes 38 now and that has to be a factor. It will be interesting to see if Silva clowns around in this fight. It cost him in the last fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

tomjones said:


> Silva should win but hes 38 now and that has to be a factor. It will be interesting to see if Silva clowns around in this fight. It cost him in the last fight.


I'm curious if he'll keep his hands up this fight and if he does how it will effect his tdd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Id be very surprised if Silva doesn't keep his hands down. As for the clowning around, who knows.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm curious if he'll keep his hands up this fight and if he does how it will effect his tdd.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's exactly why I predict a round 2 KO by Weidman. I think the first round he takes Silva down and pounds him, round 2 Silva drops the hands and then gets caught again.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I forgot to actually mention this. I would LOVE to see Anderson go back to that thai clinch. It's actually insane that he changed into the ridiculously confident beast he did, because it meant that he completely did away with everything that he had learned and what made him a martial artist, and became a dude that just knocks people out effortlessly.
> 
> If Anderson is fighting like he has something to prove, and like he is a nobody again, he might go back to the clinch. It's easy to say Weidman could grab a knee, and sure he could, but could he survive the few knees Anderson could throw beforehand?





slapshot said:


> _If he does then this is a better fight and one IMO he can win, Ive been thinking that if he wants to get that belt back tonight his best option is to play less and do more damage up front in the fight and go in with that same mindset._


I think it's possible. I've got that feeling from the first fight when Silva stuffed the next TD holding Weidman in place with underhooks. Weidman looked a bit helpless in that moment and Silva could have thrown some knees to then switch to the Thai clinch and throw some more knees.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Anderson's face is going to get ruined by group and pound.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, time for Silva to get smashed. Say goodbye to his act.

Air guitar KO incoming


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

How anti climatic would it be for a Flash Ko from either fighter? For w/e reason I feel a 5 sec fight could happen for either fighter with the edge obv going to Silva.

I'd love to see Weidman go full Sonnen right off the bat before Silva can establish his distance/timing warm up. As for the clowning, I'm sure Silva won't have his hands up as it's part of the gameplan to lure people into striking him. Though he'll prob keep the clowning to a minimum and be a lot more aggressive the moment he sees an opening.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Woooooohooooooo!

I'm officially excited.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Aint No Sunshine...

Laptop go bye bye.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Holding my breath from now on...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jesus it only took him 10 hours to start walking


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Anderson Silva walking in as the challenger, the cage isn't black, he will have to go in and wait for Weidman. Man... words escape me...


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Super Saiyan Jin?


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, man... This fight not going to a decision. Within 15 minutes, we're gonna' have seen some shieet


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Easy to spot douchbags. They like to wrap themselves in the American flag


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

It's hard to root for someone who comes out to Tom Petty. 

I want Silva to get his belt back though, I dislike change.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey Tom Petty is awesome


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jaycalgary said:


> Easy to spot douchbags. They like to wrap themselves in the American flag


yeah good one:confused05:


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Silva you dirty bastard. Blowing snot rockets in the ring.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

As much as I don't want it to happen, I'm worried Silva is going to destroy Weidman lol.

Come on, Chris!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Picked Weidman to win but rooting more for Silva.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

weidman looks great


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Good round for Chris


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Weidman all of the first round, and he even hurt him in the stand up again.


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

Weidman looking very good, Silva hanging in there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

WOW hahah


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow terrible end!


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow

Wow

Wow


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

oh great


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you ****ing kidding me...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

God are you ******* kidding me it ends on a freak injury.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow. Silva just got OWNED


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

Dear Lord


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh Shit!!!!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

holy crap did you see the slow mo!!!

such a bad way for him to loose
was shaping up to be such a great fight


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Poor Chris, he still won't get the respect he deserves after this.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Please I do not want to see that again.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Man.. what terrible @!#[email protected] luck for Silva...


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

:jaw: That was awful..


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow same thing that happened to Corey Hill. Holy ****.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

He lifted his knee right up into the leg kick and destroyed him


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Another well placed completely planned Weidman technique........


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> God are you ******* kidding me it ends on a freak injury.


But it was no fluke it was checked and that is a very real risk of leg kicks


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Is Joe right? Could that be the end of AS?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

******* hell.

Him screaming like that.

That's the end of Anderson. Seriously.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheAuger said:


> Poor Chris, he still won't get the respect he deserves after this.


A lot of truth right here.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man, that sucked. 

OMG that was gross. That sucks.


----------



## Nineapes (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh god


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Dam bro...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

...=(


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

NO 
Bye Anderson, will always love you!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

He's done.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Literally, I'm not one of those people who give a fuk. That is literally one of the most disgusting things I've ever seen. LITERALLY.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Jesus ******* christ thats awful.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

You can come back from these - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4llH2axuBQ

Larsson had a better career after that break.

But he's 38...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't really like how Weidman knew Anderson broke his leg but still raised his arms in the air and circled the cage. 

I hope Vitor ****s this guy up.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Weidman is no joke. Awesome!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What the fuk. 

Sigh, goodbye Silva. GOAT.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> But it was no fluke it was checked and that is a very real risk of leg kicks


No it was as fluke people check kicks all the time and that shit doesn't happen. You can break your arm blocking a head kick which is more likely than this and it isn't an expected happening.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> But it was no fluke it was checked and that is a very real risk of leg kicks


Are you serious? Smh. Back to the block list you go. It was a good month all the same. If it was that real, then the billion checks I've seen of leg kicks would have had at least another situation as nasty as that.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

All hail the spider, off to retirement. The GOAT. Props to Weidman.

Anyone notice how fat Serra has become?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Did you hear the crack? What a terrible injury.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Karma really is a bitch huh. That was ******* disgusting, literally had to shield my eyes when watching that replay, good lord, BRUTAL.

This is a life lesson to Anderson. You can only stretch the elastic band so far before it comes back and slaps you in the face. This is karma for all of those opponents who he made a fool of and bullied in the octagon whilst pretending to be a humble human being.

That's it for Anderson now, his career is over.

Karma is real folks, be a decent human being.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Corey Hill Part 2

Looks like this is more proof that Weidman is indestructible. ??


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

That ending is such a piss off. I really do think Silva was going to get the finish and then snap...

It is going to be at least a year before Silva is able to fight again. I wonder if he will be motivated to come back or if he will use this as a reason to retire.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rygu said:


> I don't really like how Weidman knew Anderson broke his leg but still raised his arms in the air and circled the cage.
> 
> I hope Vitor ****s this guy up.


Nah **** that I don't want that roider only in brazil fighter having the belt. 

Hopefully Jacare or Machida can save us from this jersey meathead **** face.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> No it was as fluke people check kicks all the time and that shit doesn't happen. You can break your arm blocking a head kick which is more likely than this and it isn't an expected happening.


oh ******* hell it never ends with you anderson fans weidmans a fluke silva is god blah blah blah, theres lots of videos of people checking leg kicks and breaking there limbs. And now it's a fluke because weidman directly checked a kick which he didnt do in the first fight


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stardog said:


> You can come back from these - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4llH2axuBQ
> 
> Larsson had a better career after that break.
> 
> But he's 38...


Put it this way, as far as sportsmen go for me...

1. Anderson Silva
2. Henrick Larsson

But Larsson wasn't going in there and kicking people in the face at the end of the day (although he probably took harder leg kicks from those Rangers hacking bastards).

One thing I have to say, I do want Anderson to retire after being dropped by that terrible punch. I mean, Weidman didnt really load up, it didn't really hit too clean, just, Anderson couldnt take it. It could have been stopped by a lesser referee on the ground after it and you couldn't complain.

Machida, next champ


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Ime so dissapointed the fight ended that way.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

420atalon said:


> That ending is such a piss off. I really do think Silva was going to get the finish and then snap...
> 
> It is going to be at least a year before Silva is able to fight again. I wonder if he will be motivated to come back or if he will use this as a reason to retire.


He's done, bro. Weidman broke his leg on his knee. His career is finished. Get him out of your head


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh ******* hell it never ends with you anderson fans weidmans a fluke silva is god blah blah blah, theres lots of videos of people checking leg kicks and breaking there limbs. And now it's a fluke because weidman directly checked a kick which he didnt do in the first fight


There are loads of videos of people being hit by cars. A car flies into the arena, hits Anderson.

KO Weidman!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Random side note, holy shit Serra got fat as all hell!


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Shoegazer said:


> All hail the spider, off to retirement. The GOAT. Props to Weidman.
> 
> Anyone notice how fat Serra has become?


Yea he is huge.. It happens.( 2me2 155 to 210 in one year after i stop training Judo and did nothing physical)

Sad end for Silva. I dont think he deserved somthing like this i he never was a bully in my opinion. He acted stupid and that is it. I am bit sad.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm actually glad I didnt see that finish again tbh. It was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh ******* hell it never ends with you anderson fans weidmans a fluke silva is god blah blah blah, theres lots of videos of people checking leg kicks and breaking there limbs. And now it's a fluke because weidman directly checked a kick which he didnt do in the first fight


The fluke isn't that he checked the kick, it's that the kick snapped his leg in half. There are thousands of leg kicks thrown in the time the UFC has been around and that has happened to now TWO fights.. in thousands of fights. It's a fluke his leg snapped. If you can't agree to that then you need to not be here.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Funny how quick Rogan and others have jumped on Weidmans nuts. 

Almost every wrestler has had a good first round against Silva. It is later when the wrestlers are a little more tired and after Silva has landed a couple decent strikes that he really starts to shine. Unfortunately we don't get to see it for yet a 2nd time. 

Weidman is a good fighter but a guy couldn't get any luckier fighting against Silva.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

jmsu1 said:


> ..can you imagine what CW's legs will look like if AS decides to throw some more of those leg kicks ??? ... ...


.....


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Those screams though, when the doctor was moving his leg.

Damn I bet Anderson wishes Chris finished him in the 1st, too.


----------



## mprasek (Jun 18, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm actually glad I didnt see that finish again tbh. It was absolutely disgusting.


I could watch it all night, can't wait for the inevitable gif posting....


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Man, I'm glad I didn't watch the replay.

I can't see Anderson back in thee octagon again. How could you overcome that psychological damage and ever throw kicks again ? 

He's finished and it was an utterly tragic ending.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Funny how quick Rogan and others have jumped on Weidmans nuts.
> 
> Almost every wrestler has had a good first round against Silva. It is later when the wrestlers are a little more tired and after Silva has landed a couple decent strikes that he really starts to shine. Unfortunately we don't get to see it for yet a 2nd time.
> 
> Weidman is a good fighter but a guy couldn't get any luckier fighting against Silva.


He didn't get him down with wrestling though, it went to the ground because Weidman cracked him. This is totally different than the Hendo or Sonnen fights.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh ******* hell it never ends with you anderson fans weidmans a fluke silva is god blah blah blah, theres lots of videos of people checking leg kicks and breaking there limbs. And now it's a fluke because weidman directly checked a kick which he didnt do in the first fight


Breaking your tibia on a checked kick is a fluke. That shit is statistical improbability. This is only the second time it has happened in the ******* history of the UFC. 

******* horrible end to a fight that was great up to that point.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

mprasek said:


> I could watch it all night, can't wait for the inevitable gif posting....


You have some serious issues.


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Karma really is a bitch huh. That was ******* disgusting, literally had to shield my eyes when watching that replay, good lord, BRUTAL.
> 
> This is a life lesson to Anderson. You can only stretch the elastic band so far before it comes back and slaps you in the face. This is karma for all of those opponents who he made a fool of and bullied in the octagon whilst pretending to be a humble human being.
> 
> ...


It is true that more than likely that you live by the sword you die by the sword. He has bodied people with nasty techniques for ages, but I don't think you can say he's not a decent human being based on psychological, in-ring antics. Anderson was the master of in-ring psychology, nothing more. I had a feeling it was Weidman's time, now I know it. I supposed the Lord gave him the will (as he claimed). Weidman looked great. Anderson's strikes looked slow and off.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel so bad for the dude.

I wanted CW to win, but I don't wish that kinda thing on anyone.

CW needs to get his props tho - he hurt AS in the 1st and was never remotely in any trouble. Great stuff. (leaving the leg snap outta that, OBV)


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Just have to say...

I never liked Silva. I always rooted against him. Belfort, Sonnen, Okami, etc. But he is the best fighter I've ever seen. Yes, Weidman beat him twice, but not until he was 38. Anderson has my firm vote as the GOAT. I don't have any reason to suspect Weidman will be replacing him in that respect any time soon. Not yet. 

Cheers to Silva, and congrats to Weidman


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's 2 gifs of what happened - not for the squeemish:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

devastatingly defeat the best mma fighter ever twice and it's a fluke, both times. Two of the biggest fights ever where Weidman wins the belt in both of them and leaves relatively unscathed while Anderson is on the canvas and he stills gets no props.


----------



## mprasek (Jun 18, 2007)

Rygu said:


> You have some serious issues.


No, just can't stand anything about Silva.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Roki977 said:


> Yea he is huge.. It happens.( 2me2 155 to 210 in one year after i stop training Judo and did nothing physical)
> 
> Sad end for Silva. I dont think he deserved somthing like this i he never was a bully in my opinion. He acted stupid and that is it. I am bit sad.


He was a bully and I've been calling out his fake humbleness for years. What he did to Maia was disgusting, to want to embarrass another human being like that and make him feel like utter crap for no reason what so ever, just to inflate his own ego.

Doesn't matter who you are, or what your status is, if you abuse your power, it will always come back to haunt you in the end. Serious life lesson for Anderson here.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Azumo said:


> The fluke isn't that he checked the kick, it's that the kick snapped his leg in half. There are thousands of leg kicks thrown in the time the UFC has been around and that has happened to now TWO fights.. in thousands of fights. It's a fluke his leg snapped. If you can't agree to that then you need to not be here.


you're right weidman checking the kick was a fluke, weidman dominating round 1 in both fights was a fluke. Everythings a fluke. It can't happen ever can it?


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Apparently knocking him out cold or breaking his bone isn't enough for the Anderson apologists.

I think Weidman will have to shoot him with a firearm next time for the fanboys to be satisfied.

Weidman > Silva

It's in the books x 2


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Prepare for all of your UFC OWNS low reps guys.

No one is saying Weidman couldnt have, wasn't, or whatever else you want to say against Anderson.

But Anderson handed him the first KO.
The second one was a freak accident.

More unfortunate if anything for Weidman, but he will go down as a dude who beat Anderson twice if he manages to live up to it. If he beat Belfort, Machida, Jacare etc. people will only remember the win over the manner.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rygu said:


> You have some serious issues.


I agree. I respect anderson so much but was never a fan of his. This is the last thing I ever wished on him or any fighter. The people who are gloating about this outcome are sick.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Breaking your tibia on a checked kick is a fluke. That shit is statistical improbability. This is only the second time it has happened in the ******* history of the UFC.
> 
> ******* horrible end to a fight that was great up to that point.


Well people need to start checking kicks better then, I bet the silva fans will say the same canned excuse as last time that silva was gonna win at any second after and not acknowledge who was dominating the fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

XxDEATHSHEADxX said:


> He's done, bro. Weidman broke his leg on his knee. His career is finished. Get him out of your head


Lol so a broken leg is instant career over? You do realize Corey Hill came back from exactly the same injury?

It is going to be interesting to see what all happens from this. Silva has lots of money and could easily retire so he might choose that route but if he is still feeling hungry and wants to prove he can beat Weidman then the extra time off might be good mentally for Silva(as long as the healing goes good).


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Jon Danaher that evil genius. They prepared for those leg kicks, but what a way to end. Everything comes crashing down.

Weidman is some sort of Kryptonite. But now he's earned a trip into murderer's row. Welcome Vitor, Lyoto, and Jacare.

Well I stood by my favorite fighter and bet on em. No regrets. This was the most amped I've been for any fight ever.

This year was a really strange year and I suppose it's only fitting that it ends in this fashion. 

No one stays on top forever. LONG LIVE THE SPIDER!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty unfortunate ending, hope Anderson is okay, Weidman was on his way to anotherW though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I would like everyone to remember that they jumped on the SCREW BIGFOOT, HE BARLEY BEAT BROWNE train before continuing.

Technically, Bigfoot avoided the kick, which then made Browne overstretch and injure his leg. Same thing...no? Didnt think so.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

mprasek said:


> No, just can't stand anything about Silva.


I wouldn't wish that kind of pain and suffering on my worst enemy, and you're actually getting enjoyment out of watching that leg break.

That's pretty fcked up buddy.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Silva didn't hand Weidman the 1st fight FFS Anderson got dropped again tonight but did well to recover


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

mprasek said:


> No, just can't stand anything about Silva.


Go over to sherdog they love uneducated and biased fools who don't appriciate the arts of the sport :thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I want him to retire his chin isn't what it once was and he has lost several steps from his youth. This is a really bad injury he won't be the same and I don't want to see him fighting these roided up bums like Belfort and getting KOed.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

No way he comes back from this. This will take well over a year to heal and he'll be a rusty 40 year old man by the time he came back.

Ending completely sucks. Worst ending we could get. This answered none of our questions. Did Weidman get lucky? Is he really the better fighter? Will he win if Silva doesn't hand him a KO on a platter? We'll never know. And don't give me that "Weidman was winning" horseshit. It was one god damn round out of 5. Silva had four rounds to work. Not to mention Weidman's mouth was agape and his nose was bleeding.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well people need to start checking kicks better then, I bet the silva fans will say the same canned excuse as last time that silva was gonna win at any second after and not acknowledge who was dominating the fight.


Fair enough, if people say this, then I agree they are stupid.

But at the same time, Weidman doesnt have some super amazing greatest of all time leg kick defence. He lifted his leg a bit, not even much, actually taking the kick imo, and Anderon's leg somehow spaghetti'd around it.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Weidman is going to destroy Lyoto. I'm more worried about Vitor's speed.

Still, my money is on Weidman running the gauntlet.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

*Anderson was Hesitant. I hope he Retires.*

First, people can come back from this injury, both mentally and physically. At Anderson's age, skill level and level of competition, however, saying it would be incredibly hard is an understatement. 

Before this horrible injury, I thought Silva fought scrappy. Chris handled him on the ground a little as expected. But overall I thought Anderson was hesitant. He did not look like the Spider.

Weidman is a monster and was classy in victory. Good luck to both fighters moving forward. For Anderson i hope he has a fiscal plan to just relax for a long time.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Anderson fan or hater, you have to sympathise with the man at this moment of time. Can you even imagine the kind of pain he's going through right now, it hurts just looking at it. Then there's the mental torment that comes with his career most likely ending.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

By the way, I'm a huge Silva fan.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

XxDEATHSHEADxX said:


> Weidman is going to destroy Lyoto. I'm more worried about Vitor's speed.
> 
> Still, my money is on Weidman running the gauntlet.


Jacare is going to get that belt and do the gator chomp over Weidman's lifeless body.


----------



## mprasek (Jun 18, 2007)

Azumo said:


> Go over to sherdog they love uneducated and biased fools who don't appriciate the arts of the sport :thumb02:


A non sequitur is an educated response. I apprEciate your response, and wonderful addition to the thread


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

XxDEATHSHEADxX said:


> Weidman is going to destroy Lyoto. I'm more worried about Vitor's speed.
> 
> Still, my money is on Weidman running the gauntlet.


I don't like Weidman's odds against Belfort. Not outright.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Fair enough, if people say this, then I agree they are stupid.
> 
> But at the same time, Weidman doesnt have some super amazing greatest of all time leg kick defence. He lifted his leg a bit, not even much, actually taking the kick imo, and Anderon's leg somehow spaghetti'd around it.


In the first fight weidman didnt check any leg kicks and he said actively he was pissed off about that, this fight clearly he learned. Yes its bad luck to break your leg in a fight but it would be like people to say weidman lifting his leg was a fluke too. Either way vitor is gonna get smoked and then jacare and then machida/mousasi and maybe one day people will give weidman his due but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Anderson fan or hater, you have to sympathise with the man at this moment of time. Can you even imagine the kind of pain he's going through right now, it hurts just looking at it. Then there's the mental torment that comes with his career most likely ending.


 Ofc. I would rather see hem getting KOed than this. This is one year recovery at least to get back near 100%. And it will hurt like a bitch when it cools down, right about now.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

That hurt my leg.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Silva didn't hand Weidman the 1st fight FFS Anderson got dropped again tonight but did well to recover


He drops his hands and pretended his legs were made of jelly. That's the equivalent of Kevin Nash laying down for Hulk Hogan. Nice punch from Weidman, but barley even different from what Jorge Rivera threw at him.

Anderson tries to take punches when he's hurt. Why? He barley even grabbed Weidman when he was down. Could have been stopped there tbh


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

All questions were answered in this fight for me. Could Weidman hurt Silva standing without him playing around (yes), could Weidman keep him on the ground (yes), could Weidman have effective GnP (yes), could Weidman in general hang with Silva on the feet again without him playing around (yes, up until the leg break).

The finish is most unfortunate and I'd have much rather seen how the fight ended for real, but I don't necessarily feel cheated or that I won't know who the real better fighter is - I saw Weidman beat Silva in the first fight, and up until the leg break I saw him beating him again, I have no more questions.

I hope Anderson has a smooth recovery. Great night of fights.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> In the first fight weidman didnt check any leg kicks and he said actively he was pissed off about that, this fight clearly he learned. Yes its bad luck to break your leg in a fight but it would be like people to say weidman lifting his leg was a fluke too. Either way vitor is gonna get smoked and then jacare and then machida/mousasi and maybe one day people will give weidman his due but i'm not holding my breath.


No doubt he did good to check the kick, especially the earlier one, considering how fast Anderson threw them.

I'm not saying what Weidman did was a fluke. He blocked a technique. It was down to unluckiness on Anderson's part that his leg just happened to horrifically snap on it.

If that happens, then cool. But I still have seen NO evidence to suggest Weidman can beat Machida anywhere in the cage.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I hate Silva, but that is a shitty way to lose, and possibly end his career, and Weidman is a tool for running around like he just knocked him out cold, disgusting. I agree Weidman couldn't have gotten any luckier in his two fights with Silva, and I can't wait for him to fight Vitor, he is an animal and will smash Chris. Even Machida IMO will beat him. Can't wait now, Chris just dropped in my book. 

Anyone who gets enjoyment from Silva getting hurt like that is also a tool. Have some ******* respect, and this is from a Silva hater.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He drops his hands and pretended his legs were made of jelly. That's the equivalent of Kevin Nash laying down for Hulk Hogan. Nice punch from Weidman, but barley even different from what Jorge Rivera threw at him.
> 
> Anderson tries to take punches when he's hurt. Why? He barley even grabbed Weidman when he was down. Could have been stopped there tbh


There was no point where it could have been stopped in the first. He was hurt but he was always moving or attacking which is considered an intelligent defense. He can take unnecessary damage on the ground because he works that old school closed guard and tries to attack with strikes off his back to create openings for submissions. It is the same as him fighting with his hands low he does it for a reason but it does increase the chances that he gets hit with something.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

He can definitely come back - Hill did, remember. But, at his age, I'm not sure he will.

CW had his number, though. Hurt him again in this fight. (1st rd) I'm not sure "hesitant" is the right word - I think he was just taking this fight more serious, looking for the right opening & getting CWs timing down. I just think AS has met his kryptonite.

Hope his pain is brief - should be comfortably drugged up by now.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Such a shame. Thoughts with Anderson, hope he recovers ok.


----------



## mprasek (Jun 18, 2007)

Rygu said:


> You have some serious issues.


You have a serious problem with your sarcasm meter (figurative instrument, doesn't really exist).

Hint: the word "inevitable" was a slam on the posting of said gifs (which someone posted 2 of a few comments below my post...)


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

TRT amped Vitor is very dangerous matchup for Chris but only in 1st round. After that Chris will probably own him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What do you mean "hesitant"?. Weidman is a solid striker. Anderson's best is when he counter punches, so rushing in has never really been his thing. His TDD was actually very impressive I felt, but his ability to take a punch was shocking, and also his instinct after the punch was bad. I suppose the dude has NEVER had to experience that in his entire 38 year life.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

gutted. anderson is the reason i got into mma and the best thing to happen to the sport imo

i dont think there is anything else that could happen in this sport to get me so down

congrats to weidman he is a good dude and a great fighter. his fights with jacare and/or machida should be epic

man.....


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

*Could that have been the worst outcome ever?.*

First off ime a huge Anderson Fan, so ime gutted at the moment.

The first fight left alot of unanswered questions, was Silva clowning, was he not taking the fight serious, was it more Anderson's fault, Blah blah blah. Now, the rematch ends in an injury, was this the worst outcome ever for the ufc, for the fans, and for Silva, and Weidman.? I know leading up to the injury Weidman was dominating, but it's nothing we havnt seen before. This was the worst outcome for me. Congrats to Weidman, but I hate how this has all ended.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

M.C said:


> All questions were answered in this fight for me. Could Weidman hurt Silva standing without him playing around (yes), could Weidman keep him on the ground (yes), could Weidman have effective GnP (yes), could Weidman in general hang with Silva on the feet again without him playing around (yes, up until the leg break).
> 
> The finish is most unfortunate and I'd have much rather seen how the fight ended for real, but I don't necessarily feel cheated or that I won't know who the real better fighter is - I saw Weidman beat Silva in the first fight, and up until the leg break I saw him beating him again, I have no more questions.
> 
> I hope Anderson has a smooth recovery.


I'm totally with you.

But still, the ending sucks for 2 reasons: 1) (obv) I don't like seeing anyone get hurt like that, period. 2) CW still won't get his props from many fans - we've just gotten who knows how many more threads/posts of bickering about these two fighters.

But I feel you are 100% correct.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

osmium said:


> There was no point where it could have been stopped in the first. He was hurt but he was always moving or attacking which is considered an intelligent defense. He can take unnecessary damage on the ground because he works that old school closed guard and tries to attack with strikes off his back to create openings for submissions. It is the same as him fighting with his hands low he does it for a reason but it does increase the chances that he gets hit with something.


Anderson's eyes shut, followed by Weidman landing like 7 clean huge GnP shots. A less talented ref could have EASILY called it to me.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

I have no problem with Weidman raising his hands in victory.

I'm sorry people, but if someone tries to kick me, and their leg shatters against me, and they crumble and start screaming, I'm a bad ass mother #^@%*$.

Anderson tried to kick Weidman and Weidman checked his kick perfectly and destroyed him.

That's Martial Arts at its finest, even if you don't like it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well people need to start checking kicks better then, I bet the silva fans will say the same canned excuse as last time that silva was gonna win at any second after and not acknowledge who was dominating the fight.





XxDEATHSHEADxX said:


> Apparently knocking him out cold or breaking his bone isn't enough for the Anderson apologists.
> 
> I think Weidman will have to shoot him with a firearm next time for the fanboys to be satisfied.
> 
> ...


Silva vs Sonnen 2
Silva vs Sonnen 1
Silva vs Henderson
Silva vs Lutter

These are Silva's other fights against decent wrestlers, in all of these fights Silva was dominated in the 1st round. Weidman did it in their 1st fight and in this fight as well.

Silva was able to come back and finish those opponents in drastic fashion, Weidman has been the only exception largely due to the fights not lasting long into the 2nd round and bot ending with fortunate series of events for Weidman. 

I gave Weidman credit in the 1st fight, he fought good and smart and made Silva pay for his stupidity and mistakes. I can't do that in this fight though as Weidman did nothing but get lucky.

In both of these fights Weidman hasn't looked that great in the short times in the 2nd rounds. Already Silva had begun to shift the momentum like he usually does. You can keep your head stuck up your *** if you want to but it is pretty easy to see that although yes Weidman is a decent fighter he has been very lucky in his fights with Silva. We haven't seen anything to really make one believe that he would beat Silva more often then not(unless Silva were to continue to make huge mistakes or get injured...).


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

It's 6 in the morning so I have to hit the sack but man is that not the ending to the GOAT that I wanted. 

I'm on the fence with whether I want him to come back or not but just gotta say whatever he decides to do, I'm happy we got to see what we did.

I also slightly feel for Weidman, cause this will tarnish his champion status for a while.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He didn't look hesitant at all if anything he was way more aggressive than he has been in years. I hope he retires though his chin is gone, he is getting old, and this is a terrible injury. Only a lunatic would think less of him for stepping away at this point.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

420atalon said:


> Silva vs Sonnen 2
> Silva vs Sonnen 1
> Silva vs Henderson
> Silva vs Lutter
> ...


You're just making stuff up


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For Weidman, it will only be bad if he gets beat soon. If he builds a solid legacy, then they will be counted as wins, not "wins over anderson".
For Anderson and his fans, yes. It will forever be replayed in stupid gifs, and it will forever be annoying. It's a horribly painful way to go out, but at the end of the day, Anderson is still the greatest of all time. Chuck went out worse.

But I feel the questions were answered...a BIT.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roki977 said:


> TRT amped Vitor is very dangerous matchup for Chris but only in 1st round. After that Chris will probably own him.


Because Chris is such a cardio machine himself...


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ludinator said:


> First off ime a huge Anderson Fan, so ime gutted at the moment.
> 
> The first fight left alot of unanswered questions, was Silva clowning, was he not taking the fight serious, was it more Anderson's fault, Blah blah blah. Now, the rematch ends in an injury, was this the worst outcome ever for the ufc, for the fans, and for Silva, and Weidman.? I know leading up to the injury Weidman was dominating, but it's nothing we havnt seen before. This was the worst outcome for me. Congrats to Weidman, but I hate how this has all ended.



As Silva's #1 Fan I will say this

Yes it was the worst out come possible. 100% Worst besides him dying from Chael driving a car into the arena. The thing to look at is how the fight was going - Notably that he lost the first round pretty badly BUT Silva has never been a first round monster.. he feels people out and lets them expend energy. I think the second round was a lot more of what the fight would have been like before the kick. I think it's fair to say yes Chris was winning a fight but so was Sonnen in the first time they fought and we all know how that ended.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Because Chris is such a cardio machine himself...


somebodys bitter, put some more cash on weidmans opponents please.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

420atalon said:


> Because Chris is such a cardio machine himself...


The only times his cardio have looked bad are when he's literally took fights on a weeks notice.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DEATHSHEAD is clearly just trying to get a reaction.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Lol so a broken leg is instant career over? You do realize Corey Hill came back from exactly the same injury?
> 
> It is going to be interesting to see what all happens from this. Silva has lots of money and could easily retire so he might choose that route but if he is still feeling hungry and wants to prove he can beat Weidman then the extra time off might be good mentally for Silva(as long as the healing goes good).


Corey Hill wasn't 40....

Silva is done and he should be. He got old over night just like every great fighter has.

It sucks we didn't get a clear definitive ending, but I honestly didn't see anything different from Anderson in this fight to make me think Anderson was turning it around. He landed even less standing and missed more. Chris hurt him bad in the stand up and I thought it was over then Anderson showed nothing to make me believe he was ever subbing Weidman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

rabakill said:


> devastatingly defeat the best mma fighter ever twice and it's a fluke, both times. Two of the biggest fights ever where Weidman wins the belt in both of them and leaves relatively unscathed while Anderson is on the canvas and he stills gets no props.


This is so true. Weidman was never in any danger in either fight. He completely dominated Silva. He got old, wasn't trying,...blah blah blah. Weidman finished Silva twice, and that's no fluke.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

XxDEATHSHEADxX said:


> You're just making stuff up


What did I make up? Have you watched all those fights? Did you miss or forget how those fighters similarly dominated Silva in the 1st round? 

Have you not watched other Silva fights and noticed how he usually starts off quite slow? 

Do you honestly believe Silva fought smart in their first fight and that he didn't make a huge mistake that led to him being knocked out? 

Do you believe that Silva's leg would normally shatter when his kicks are checked(you know because he hasn't had 100s of kicks checked in his lifetime...)?

The ones that are making things up are yourself and others who are claiming Weidman is clearly the superior fighter based on having a horseshoe up his ***...


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Silva vs Sonnen 2
> Silva vs Sonnen 1
> Silva vs Henderson
> Silva vs Lutter
> ...



Somebody is talking sense. EDIT first couple of paragraphs, not the last one though !

I'm not even a massive fan of Anderson but any argument that Weidman has decisively beaten Silva without a very fortunate or unique circumstance happening in either of those fights, is clearly not coming at the topic from a 100% objective view. 

Nobody is downplaying Weidmans talents, but each of these fights have been stopped short of fully developing and finding out the true better man is due to two bizarre and frankly inadequate finishes


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The only times his cardio have looked bad are when he's literally took fights on a weeks notice.


Or when his fights have gone past the 2nd round...

LOL at everyone saying Silva got old and has been passed by all because of a fluke injury... And don't try to tell me it is because of how the first round went. Go watch Silva vs Lutter again...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Chris Weidman is a pretty solid boxer, which good power. He also is a strong wrestler with seemingly great jiu jitsu and awesome GnP. This is what I've got from Weidman so far. Is he the best guy for the title? I don't think so, but you know what, that makes it a helluva lot more exciting I guess.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

420atalon said:


> What did I make up? Have you watched all those fights? Did you miss or forget how those fighters similarly dominated Silva in the 1st round?
> 
> Have you not watched other Silva fights and noticed how he usually starts off quite slow?
> 
> ...


Weidman was winning both fights decisively and you're saying it was the opposite or that Silva was just about to stop losing and justifying it was your wishful thinking.

The fights weren't that competitive. They were both beat downs. 

The only thing that makes the fights more competitive than they actually are is Anderson's reputation.

He was bodied.

And he just broke against Weidman, literally.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Somebody is talking sense.
> 
> I'm not even a massive fan of Anderson but any argument that Weidman has decisively beaten Silva without a very fortunate or unique circumstance happening in either of those fights, is clearly not coming at the topic from a 100% objective view.
> 
> Nobody is downplaying Weidmans talents, but each of these fights have been stopped short of fully developing and finding out the true better man is due to two bizarre and frankly inadequate finishes


Simply not true. Chris Weidman proved he was the superior fighter in both fights. He doesn't over extend his punches and get caught on the counter like all of Andersons other opponents. He's the superior wrestler, the superior grappler and he proved that he can hurt Anderson standing without Andy toying around.

He destroyed Anderson in both fights.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well everyone has their opinions on Weidman/Silva including myself but the reality is Weidman won twice even though the second fight didnt have a real ending but who cares it isnt like Silva was winning and then got hurt... it was the exact opposite. So Weidman gets his props. 

Now i must wears Liddels Signature... whatever it is ) :


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This in my opinion is definitely a sign. "The Spider" is deadly predator because of his ability to spring traps with it's eight legs. It's really...really...I MEAN SERIOUSLY IRONIC. Weidman trained for that no doubt about it. Anyone who trains Muay Thai knows how to check kicks. It landed wrong + Anderson throws with a lot of velocity. A real pity. As much as I hate to, I have to give Weidman some credit cuz he landed the right hook in the opening round. 

**Warning* For any who are going to show pictures of that gruesome scene...use spoiler tags. Otherwise no thanks. * *SMH.*

Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 28m
I'm going to remember that Anderson scream forever. You try not to get emotional here but it was truly heart-breaking. A cruel end.
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 33m
Post-fight show is up on @FOXSports1 after the PPV.
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 37m
Anderson is yelling at the top of his lungs on the stretcher backstage. I've never heard anything like that. A horrible sound.
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 38m
Strange vibe in the post-fight. Obviously not as much jubilation from Weidman.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

No_Mercy said:


> This in my opinion is definitely a sign. "The Spider" is deadly predator because of his ability to spring traps with it's eight legs. It's really...really...I MEAN SERIOUSLY IRONIC. Weidman trained for that no doubt about it. Anyone who trains Muay Thai knows how to check kicks. It landed wrong + Anderson throws with a lot of velocity. A real pity. As much as I hate to, I have to give Weidman some credit cuz he landed the right hook in the opening round.
> 
> **Warning* For any who are going to show pictures of that gruesome scene...use spoiler tags. *
> 
> ...


Man, the dude is in absolute agony. The thought of that pain makes me shudder.

On topic of the fight. People seriously underestimate Weidmans striking game. His understanding of distance and timing is EXCELLENT. Never over extended on his strikes allowing Andy to counter like all other opponents have done.

He's like Travis Lutter with even better grappling and 10x the stand up.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well what an unfortunate and anti climatic ending to a long career. 

I bet Dana was snorting Zanax in the back after tonight lol.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Simply not true. Chris Weidman proved he was the superior fighter in both fights. He doesn't over extend his punches and get caught on the counter like all of Andersons other opponents. He's the superior wrestler, the superior grappler and he proved that he can hurt Anderson standing without Andy toying around.
> 
> He destroyed Anderson in both fights.


So is Sonnen superior to Silva too because he has won(not just won but dominated) every round that has gone the distance between the two? Does Sonnen have superior striking as well be cause he has hurt Silva when he wasn't toying around?

The fact of the matter is we have barely seen these fighters fight. We have seen 2 first rounds which are historically Weidman's best rounds and Silva's worst. Outside of that we have seen Silva screw up and pay the consequences and then get injured. 

We have seen nothing more. Weidman is far from proven to be the superior fighter. The only things proven are that he is the superior 1st round fighter and that he has better luck.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

420atalon said:


> So is Sonnen superior to Silva too because he has won(not just won but dominated) every round that has gone the distance between the two? Does Sonnen have superior striking as well be cause he has hurt Silva when he wasn't toying around?
> 
> The fact of the matter is we have barely seen these fighters fight. We have seen 2 first rounds which are historically Weidman's best rounds and Silva's worst. Outside of that we have seen Silva screw up and pay the consequences and then get injured.
> 
> We have seen nothing more. Weidman is far from proven to be the superior fighter. The only things proven are that he is the superior 1st round fighter and that he has better luck.


Just let it go, man. Weidman beat him twice, it's over.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> **Warning* For any who are going to show pictures of that gruesome scene...use spoiler tags. Otherwise no thanks. SMH.*


No worries boss, I already posted them a few pages back, spoilers & all.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Well what an unfortunate and anti climatic ending to a long career.
> 
> I bet Dana was snorting Zanax in the back after tonight lol.


I'd call that a number of things anti-climatic is not one of them. I mean that sort of injury happens once out 1,000 fights and to have it happen at the biggest fight of the year with the GOAT.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What a total disappointment...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Really sucks to see Anderson go out like that, Weidman had a good first round.

If Anderson were to lose then I wish it was in a way that left no doubt Weidman was the better man.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Chris is a nice dude and all but ffs you don't raise your hands when you won via injury, especially after an injury like that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Chris is a nice dude and all but ffs you don't raise your hands when you won via injury, especially after an injury like that.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He checked on him immediately afterwards and he didnt scream or anything, I get people love anderson but let's not lose our grips on reality here.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Really sucks to see Anderson go out like that, Weidman had a good first round.
> 
> If Anderson were to lose then I wish it was in a way that left no doubt Weidman was the better man.


This. I get that Weidman won twice. But at the end of the day, if they never fight again, this leave a big question mark for sure.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you're right weidman checking the kick was a fluke, weidman dominating round 1 in both fights was a fluke. Everythings a fluke. It can't happen ever can it?


You're embarrassing yourself. Stop talking.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is a fluke injury. If 10,000 kicks are checked, maybe 1-2 result in a broken leg at this level and it is probably even less than that.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Sad for Silva. I hope this is not the end of his career.

Yet, another fluke by chris. I hope vitor sorts him out next.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

*RT @SaintMMA: ICYMI, Dana told @arielhelwani that Silva cracked the shin on first kick, broke it on second, according to his corner.

Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 37m
Dana says Anderson is going into surgery right away.*

Pretty surreal. His weigh in was intense, but his fight walking entrance was eerie. Hope he heals up. 

Anyone else feel bad for Miesha Tate. She put up a good fight...she gets my props.

Leben is a stud. Always fights with his heart, but man
Uriah has so much talent, he doesn't even know it. Travis...geezus. I really have to acknowledge these up and comers, the game planning they have and what they're capable of doing. Another standing elbow KO.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Man, that loss sucks bad for Anderson, but it is awesome for Weidman! Chris is probably blasting "Face Fisted" in his Limo right now. I understand why many are disappointed with this outcome, but you can't fault the champ for celebrating his win. If he was such a jerk, he could have pounced on Silva and blasted him before the ref got in there. THAT would be classless. His opponent just broke his own leg kicking him. That was nuts.


----------



## godm0de (Jan 16, 2011)

We have now seen about 15 minutes total of these 2 men fighting and Silva has shown nothing thats a threat to Weidman. Also the leg broke on a valid martial arts move intended to hurt an attacker. Its really heartbreaking that the fight ended the way that it did but in my books these are 2 unquestionable victories for Weidman.
I do sure hope that Silva has a good and complete recovery and if this was the last time we see him I will remember him the same way I remember Chuck and other greats. Remember the outstanding performances and the way he sucked me into this sport more and more with every fight.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

The UFC should consider letting them wear shin guards. They lost fans and potential fans tonight because a lot of people are squeamish about that kind of stuff. They can't enjoy the sport anymore because they fear it will happen again. I think with shin guards you can eliminate the most gruesome sports injuries, provide fans with the comfort of knowing it's safer, and eliminate more cuts and leg/foot injuries in general.


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

That sucked so badly, I think dana will let him go from the 9 fight contract now, and it will be the last time we saw this legend,


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

diablo5597 said:


> The UFC should consider letting them wear shin guards. They lost fans and potential fans tonight because a lot of people are squeamish about that kind of stuff. They can't enjoy the sport anymore because they fear it will happen again. I think with shin guards you can eliminate the most gruesome sports injuries, provide fans with the comfort of knowing it's safer, and eliminate more cuts and leg/foot injuries in general.


It's happened twice in the UFC in thousands of fights. Please..


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

For those saying it was a 'fluky', 'lucky', 'freaky' finish that didn't answer any questions, or that somehow a shin break from a leg check isn't legitimate, just try sparring with no shin guards on.

This is martial arts and anything can happen and does.

I wanted Anderson to win, but as soon as I saw that finish, I immediately knew that Weidman drilled and drilled checking leg kicks until he was bored of it. 

All you need to see is this video of the 2 fighters watching the first fight and breaking it down:

http://fightland.vice.com/fightland-show/screening-room-chris-weidman-and-anderson-silva

Weidman sees Anderson kicking him and immediately says 'I need to check those.'

In muay thai, there's a reason guys harden their shins, because what you give is what you get back sometimes. Also, the correct technique for leg checking is taught with the top of the shin, the hardest part. This is exactly what Weidman did and it was beautiful and horrifying all at the same time.

Weidman has proven himself against Anderson Silva. Silva needs his outside game to work and fluster his opponent to feel like their losing and come in and chase him. Those long kicks are a key for Silva winning that outside game. 

Weidman knew that Anderson needed those kicks to land and he knew he needed to be ready for them.

A sensible, intelligible, albeit, brutal finish.


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

Iuanes said:


> For those saying it was a 'fluky', 'lucky', 'freaky' finish that didn't answer any questions, or that somehow a shin break from a leg check isn't legitimate, just try sparring with no shin guards on.
> 
> This is martial arts and anything can happen and does.
> 
> ...


if you think chris proved hes better in this finish, you really don't know what you're talking about,thousands of fights, only 1 accident like that besides this fight, its a fluke and a freak accident.
he did check a kick, but that doesn't mean hes better, its like a fight is stopped cause of a kick to the balls, does that mean the other fight is better?
no.
and im not talking about if its legal or not, im talking about the fact its an accident.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

godm0de said:


> We have now seen about 15 minutes total of these 2 men fighting and Silva has shown nothing that's a threat to Weidman.


Exactly.

But you will _never_ convince the AS fanboys that CW is the better fighter. Never. You'll have better luck convincing the Pope that God doesn't exist.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Zeus said:


> if you think chris proved hes better in this finish, you really don't know what you're talking about,thousands of fights, only 1 accident like that besides this fight, its a fluke and a freak accident.
> he did check a kick, but that doesn't mean hes better, its like a fight is stopped cause of a kick to the balls, does that mean the other fight is better?
> no.
> and im not talking about if its legal or not, im talking about the fact its an accident.


It's not an accident, it's how kickboxing and muay thai works. That's why checking leg kicks is important and why it's a bit of a risk to throw them unless you have thai legs toughened up. I have hit the knee in training before and it feels awful my foot ballooned up like I was stung by a hornets nest.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

sucks for a fight to end that way but Chris was dominating in the fight anyway. When the smoke and mirrors of silva's mind games are broken he has nothing to hide behind from the likes of a fighter like Weidman. 

I think silva is done. He is 38, Chris has defeated him twice, and he broke his leg pretty bad, and last but not least the events leading up to this fight makes me believe his heart is not in it anymore.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Zeus said:


> if you think chris proved hes better in this finish, you really don't know what you're talking about,thousands of fights, only 1 accident like that besides this fight, its a fluke and a freak accident.
> he did check a kick, but that doesn't mean hes better, its like a fight is stopped cause of a kick to the balls, does that mean the other fight is better?
> no.
> and im not talking about if its legal or not, im talking about the fact its an accident.


Well, he checked the kick twice, apparently the first check cracked it and the second one broke it. The first fight he didnt check, the second fight he adjusted and did. How is that a fluke?

It's physics, ok, let's say his leg doesn't break, you check a kick properly and your opponents leg is ****ed either way, and guess what?, anderson has no offense to get weidman to come to him because he can't kick anymore.

Weidman's game doesn't require long strikes that that imperil him if properly blocked. Silva, against Weidman does. Weidman found a way to neutralize it. Make sense?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> It's not an accident, it's how kickboxing and muay thai works. That's why checking leg kicks is important and why it's a bit of a risk to throw them unless you have thai legs toughened up. I have hit the knee in training before and it feels awful my foot ballooned up like I was stung by a hornets nest.


True if you legs are not conditioned right things like this are going to happen.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Just dejected. First PPV ordered within my home since Hardy GSP. Always watch em in bars, at others homes, or by nefarious means. Huge Silva fan. Wanted more closure obviously with this matchup. Chris was winning the fight, but I wanted it to be 100% undeniable and now I'll hang on to strings of hope forever haha. Had a horrific compound fracture as a pedestrian getting hit by a car roughly 12 years ago and couldn't walk for 9 months. Very dissimilar in circumstance but the end result = similar excruciating pain. I wish him nothing but the best in his recovery, and fully expect this to be the end of my main man AS. Big fan of Weidman as well, just wanted the former champ to dust him up tonight. Weidman has 10 years to prove himself, I just wanted one more virtuoso performance by Silva. I'm also very greedy. 

I look forward to the next card to erase this somewhat bitter taste out of my mouth. Freak accidents happen, this fight was just so big it's ridiculously frustrating to see and my heart goes out to him.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

In the two last fights Anderson Silva landed nothing but legkicks. How ironic it was that his own legkick ended his career in UFC.


----------



## deanc2000 (May 24, 2009)

Anderson throws his kicks really hard. He should have known that this time Chris was going to prepare for that, and Chris was prepared. But Anderson continued to throw the kicks really hard. Something had to give.

What I don't get is they say that the first leg check cracked his shin, and the 2nd check broke it. Why would you throw another kick if your shin is already cracked?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

deanc2000 said:


> What I don't get is they say that the first leg check cracked his shin, and the 2nd check broke it. Why would you throw another kick if your shin is already cracked?


Aldrenaline, and a little bit of ego and fighting spirit thrown in.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Very unfortunate ending to the sequel but sometimes that is the way it goes.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

also a shame people paid extra on their PPV price to see that as an ending to Anderson's career.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there a more lucky fighter than Chris Weidman? 2 of the LUCKIEST wins in a title fight I've ever seen. gifted Silvas chin on a plate in the first and then this horrible injury in the 2nd.

I'm loving the people giving loads of credit to weidmans checking kicks. that's Muay Thai 101 folks, nothing special there, you learn that in one of your first classes, every fighter checks kicks, it was just a freak accident this time.

Chris Weidman has done nothing (yet) to convince me he is the real deal. I could very well be wrong and he could go on to be a long time champ, but those to wins surely have to have a huge asterisk next to them.

So sad to see silva end his career like that. That break looked nasty!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

These two fights haven't fully cemented him as a champion, if he makes a successful defense and wins in impressive fashion over an equally dangerous opponent then I think the fans and MMA world will see Chris as the the 'real deal, the real McCoy, the full shilling'...to quote Chris Eubank.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, damn. And I was just starting to like Silva.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Is there a more lucky fighter than Chris Weidman? 2 of the LUCKIEST wins in a title fight I've ever seen. gifted Silvas chin on a plate in the first and then this horrible injury in the 2nd.
> 
> I'm loving the people giving loads of credit to weidmans checking kicks. that's Muay Thai 101 folks, nothing special there, you learn that in one of your first classes, every fighter checks kicks, it was just a freak accident this time.
> 
> ...


Holy I cant accept silvas defeat again batman, in 2 fights and opportunities against weidman all anderson landed were leg kicks. Weidman took him down both fights and pelted him on the ground and he even dropped him standing again with his hands up this time and nearly finished him in the first.

The fact is weidman is just that damn good and anderson knew it, weidman doesn't fall for mind games and overreaching punches etc. I was always more worried about ViTRTor belfort than anderson he will try and blitz weidman fast and early when they fight.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

That was f'd up.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Chris Weidman has done nothing (yet) to convince me he is the real deal.


Weidman was not exactly some unknown before he fought Silva, and now he has beaten Silva a second time after dominating and knocking Silva out cold the first time.

Weidman is the real deal.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Weidman has a good chance to stay champion for a while. Altough he will meet good fighters in Vitor Belfort,later probably Lyoto Machida,later probably Gegard Mousasi.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Weidman was not exactly some unknown before he fought Silva, and now he has beaten Silva a second time after dominating and knocking Silva out cold the first time.
> 
> Weidman is the real deal.


Knocking out a fat Mark Munoz doesn't make you the real deal in my book.

Like I say, he could very well be, but nothing I've seen so far shows me he'll be a long dominant champion. Hope he proves me wrong though cos he seems a nice guy.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Knocking out a fat Mark Munoz doesn't make you the real deal in my book.
> 
> Like I say, he could very well be, but nothing I've seen so far shows me he'll be a long dominant champion. Hope he proves me wrong though cos he seems a nice guy.


Weidman dominated and knocked Anderson Silva out cold after doing the same to almost everyone else he has faced. Weidman is younger, stronger and a more dominant fighter who is only getting better. 

Reality can sometimes be a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Weidman dominated and knocked Anderson Silva out cold after doing the same to almost everyone else he has faced. Weidman is younger, stronger and a more dominant fighter who is only getting better.
> 
> Reality can sometimes be a bitter pill to swallow.


Dominated and knocked silva out? I pretty sure in 10 years time that won't be how how their first fight will be remembered :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Just watched that fight over breakfast.

I nearly throw my bacon sandwich up after seeing that break.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Dominated and knocked silva out? I pretty sure in 10 years time that won't be how how their first fight will be remembered :laugh:


Have you not watched their first fight or something?

:confused02:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel horrible for Silva, really I do, but I can't help myself.  Hope I don't go to hell for this, but hey, I love a little levity - it's never too soon: (kinda graphic, not animated tho)


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Eh, that was the only way Anderson was getting out of this fight without a legit knockout. His chin has totally gone, anyone who has seen his fight vs Jorge Rivera knows that his chin was truly amazing yet here he was nearly put out with an arm punch.

Oh and its going to be a while before i throw a hard leg kick without set up again.


Also, is Matt Serra planning on returning as a hw?



Its weird, maybe i am seeing things but the leg does not seem to break where it connects to Weidman... the break was lower.













edit: just caught Mercys's post, spoiler tags added.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Easily one of the strongest scenes I have ever seen in these 15 years I watch MMA.

As for the fight itself, it broke my heart to see Silva getting dropped so easily by a single punch after watching him take bombs from the likes of Hendo and Bonnar like it was nothing, a feeling I had when I saw Liddel losing to Rashad or Fedor to Werdum. 

Although Silva got to the second round as if nothing happened, I believe it was just a matter of time because another puch hit and he went out for good.

This fight marked the end of an era. I look forward to seeing if Chris fighting again. MW has some very interesting fights ahead.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

You can't credit Weidman for this. When anyone checks a kick it's defensive, not offensive. You're not trying to hurt their leg, you're trying to stop them hurting yours.

I don't care about Chris' coaches breaking guys' legs and calling it the destruction technique or whatever he said, his intention when faced with that kick from Anderson was to defend, not injure.

I want this Vitor fight ASAP. Chris fought an abnormally playful Anderson the first time, there were noticeable improvements in Silva's focus this time but it got stopped in it's tracks by unintentional injury.

Typical MMA. This particular injury is rare and disturbing, but much more minor things happen in virtually every single fight, which are also beyond both fighters' control. Another reason Anderson's previous streak is so incredible.

Bring Vitor on, and whoever else after him, Chris is yet to win me over.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Killz said:


> Chris Weidman has done nothing (yet) to convince me he is the real deal.


when have you ever seen anyone but Chris win in a clinch with Silva?

He's undefeated, He out wrestled Phil Davis and KO'd the goat standing *T W I C E * (he recovered well the 2nd time)

Maybe you could define "real deal" ?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Terrible way to see the fight end for a Silva fan or any decent human being for that matter. It was looking like we were going to get at least a few rounds of back and forth, which would have been awesome!

Anderson is my favorite fighter of all time, but I can honestly say I do not want him to come back. I understand the opinion of those who are saying they want him to "end on a high note"... however, IMO, when you've had a career like Anderson Silva... having a short lived feud with a guy like Weidman, where both fights ended in very strange ways does absolutely nothing to detract from your legacy. If Anderson announces today that he is retired, it won't be any different than had he done so after defeating Bonnar or Sonnen.

As for Weidman. He's still a bit of a mystery to me. His style reminds me a little bit of Jon Jones. He seems a little slow, but also seems incredibly powerful for the weight class. I'm still not ready to bet the house on the guy, but I am a fan of his on a personal level. Having said that, I think Lyoto is going to create a tough night for Chris when the time comes. I do see him getting through Vitor though.


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

Well done weidman!

Dominated silva in 2 out of the 4 rounds they fought. .. knocked him out in the 3rd out of the 4 and in the 4th... well, it is what it is

The same people claiming he got lucky when silva goofed are the same people who claim silva is the best ever cause of how he goofed/knocked out forest, irvin, bonner etc

He met up with a new breed, lost 3 out of 4 rounds extremely convincingly and managed to break his leg in the other.... weidman at this point in both their careers is simply the better fighter


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah, for Christ's sake. I could bear losing my credits if Weidman had KO'd Andy or sub'd him or whatever... but this way? I feel cheated. And bummed out. 

I wanna see Andy/Weidman 3. After JDS/Cain we have all been shown that one early (for the lack of a better word) "lucky" knockout doesn't really tell us anything about who is the better fighter. All I want is a satisfying conclusion to this, dammit.


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Ah, for Christ's sake. I could bear losing my credits if Weidman had KO'd Andy or sub'd him or whatever... but this way? I feel cheated. And bummed out.
> 
> I wanna see Andy/Weidman 3. After JDS/Cain we have all been shown that one early (for the lack of a better word) "lucky" knockout doesn't really tell us anything about who is the better fighter. All I want is a satisfying conclusion to this, dammit.


he looked to me like he was KO'd in the 1st round again this time. ... his eyes were in the back of his head and he went limp.... 1 lucky KO between these 2 isnt all thats hapoened... 3 dominated rounds and 1 round in which silva done sweet FA apart from break his leg

Silvas style aint got nothing for weidman... has eeidman even been hurt in 4 rounds with silva?

Not once....


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

anth brown said:


> he looked to me like he was KO'd in the 1st round again this time. ... his eyes were in the back of his head and he went limp.... 1 lucky KO between these 2 isnt all thats hapoened... 3 dominated rounds and 1 round in which silva done sweet FA apart from break his leg
> 
> Silvas style aint got nothing for weidman... has eeidman even been hurt in 4 rounds with silva?
> 
> Not once....


I agree. 

This fight lasted 6 minutes and about 13-14 seconds.

374 seconds. I would like the people calling it a fluke to please point out the seconds in which Silva was winning. I can't find them.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Sucks sucks sucks


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I agree.
> 
> This fight lasted 6 minutes and about 13-14 seconds.
> 
> 374 seconds. I would like the people calling it a fluke to please point out the seconds in which Silva was winning. I can't find them.


lets score it

Round 1...10-9 weidman
Round 2... I mean how are we scoring a ko? Lets say 10-8 weidman, and thats being harsh
round 3... 10-9 weidman
Round 4.... even if you had silva ahead for landing a few leg kicks... them leg kicks finished his fight. . 

So even if that round is 10-9 silva... the total score over 4 rounds is 39-36 weidman.. and that's being very very generous to silva

Thats more rounds than a none title fight and silva got dominated... end of!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree with the scoring but how can you feel closure after this? It's just so... unsatisfying.


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I agree with the scoring but how can you feel closure after this? It's just so... unsatisfying.


Ok maybe not closure... but I do think we have seen who the better man is

I really feel andersons best asset...his striking. . Was sussed out by weidman and he had nothing else for him

You take away andersons striking and countering ability you are just left with a man who is good defensilvely off his back... weidman is just better


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Scoring has never really mattered in Silva fights, seens a bunch of times where he has lost a first round and stopped the guy in the next. 

Say what you want about this fight, Weidman beat an old Silva in there, one that clearly cannot take a shot anymore.


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Scoring has never really mattered in Silva fights, seens a bunch of times where he has lost a first round and stopped the guy in the next.
> 
> Say what you want about this fight, Weidman beat an old Silva in there, one that clearly cannot take a shot anymore.


His punch resitance hasnt been checked in a long timw.. he always rolls his head away with the punch... he couldn't do that with weidman, weidman had his timing defensively and offensively sussed, thats the long and the short of it


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

anth brown said:


> His punch resitance hasnt been checked in a long timw.. he always rolls his head away with the punch... he couldn't do that with weidman, weidman had his timing defensively and offensively sussed, thats the long and the short of it


True enough, although light punching Sonnen was able to force a dip at the knees from him. So it might of been gone for a while, a guy like Silva has to have confidence in his chin to be effective.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

The denial in this thread from supposed long term MMA fans is just sad. You guys need to be able to score fights objectively, regardless of whether it's your favourite fighter in the octagon or not.

The very fact that Weidman cracked Andersons shin in the leg kick prior to the break proves that this was no "freak fluke". Weidman had drilled, drilled and drilled checking those kicks in practise and he executed them perfectly in an arena full of thousands of people against one of the best kickers in the game of Mixed Martial Arts. And you still refuse to accept that Weidman is the better fighter right now. It's nothing but denial and an escape from the truth and reality of the situation.

He destroyed Anderson in the first fight and he destroyed him in the second fight, nearly finished the fight in the first round of the rematch, then ended it Mortal Kombat style in the second round.

Neither of the two wins were flukes and there is no such thing as luck in this sport. Every thing happens for a reason, and this is a HUGE life lesson for Anderson.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The denial in this thread from supposed long term MMA fans is just sad. You guys need to be able to score fights objectively, regardless of whether it's your favourite fighter in the octagon or not.
> 
> The very fact that Weidman cracked Andersons shin in the leg kick prior to the break proves that this was no "freak fluke". Weidman had drilled, drilled and drilled checking those kicks in practise and he executed them perfectly in an arena full of thousands of people against one of the best kickers in the game of Mixed Martial Arts. And you still refuse to accept that Weidman is the better fighter right now. It's nothing but denial and an escape from the truth and reality of the situation.
> 
> ...


Quoted for emphasis.

Just because a fight doesnt end in a knockout, or submission it doesn't mean it isn't conclusive.

This is martial arts and many things can happen

For those saying it was 'unlucky', I doubt they have much insight into both Silva's and Wiedmans style, and the fact that Weidman could devastatingly shut down Silva's range game meant the end for Silva anyways

It's like Silva's second fight with Chael. Chael fans will say Sonnen slipped and Silva got lucky. But Sonnen slipped because he got urgent because Anderson was stuffing his takedowns and hitting him with hard counters. Chael knew he had to make something happen.

It's not just about the ending but how the ending came to be and what it means.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The denial in this thread from supposed long term MMA fans is just sad. You guys need to be able to score fights objectively, regardless of whether it's your favourite fighter in the octagon or not.
> 
> The very fact that Weidman cracked Andersons shin in the leg kick prior to the break proves that this was no "freak fluke". Weidman had drilled, drilled and drilled checking those kicks in practise and he executed them perfectly in an arena full of thousands of people against one of the best kickers in the game of Mixed Martial Arts. And you still refuse to accept that Weidman is the better fighter right now. It's nothing but denial and an escape from the truth and reality of the situation.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok.. I had to log again. Calm down people this injury is not as bad and not even as painfull as it looks.

I was hit by a car got this bone broken in 2 places, clean. Your leg look like made of rubber, pretty scary, but I didnt even feel it until emergency man started to fixing it. Thats wha adrenaline does for you. I was surprized that Silva was screaming. Seriously. Its really annoying long term injury, but not that painfull. 

2 operations needed, iron in, iron out. 1year between them. Good 3months after second operation good to go. Note I was 18 years old.

I think Silva would fight until 40 max anyway. So with that ~1,5 year(in his age) he will be out of shape,old and rusty. I doubt he will step in to octagon again.
He doesnt need it. He is GOAT, enough money earned. Why hurt yourself more.

Weidman maybe had some luck, but was winning both fight. He would win even without this horrible accident.

And btw anybody who fight and throw hard kick knows that they are risky. Hit knee or elbow and you will have problem walking. This was shin to shin but when you hit that "sweet spot" in ankle area, you are done.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> And you still refuse to accept that Weidman is the better fighter* right now*.


I can accept this with problem.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

By no means does Weidman beating Silva twice mean that Weidman has even come close to achieving what Silva has in the octagon in the years. These two wins do not suddenly mean that Weidman is the new "GOAT", he's no where near that level right now, not even close to earning what Andy has achieved. I think that's the problem with Anderson supporters, they think that suddenly people will be hailing Weidman as the new goat, and all of Andys past accomplishments mean nothing. This couldn't be further from the truth, Weidman has a long, long way to go before even being comparable to The Spider in terms of legacy status.

What this does mean how ever, is that Chris Weidman right now, present day, has a style that neutralises Andersons game completely, and proves that he is a fantastic fighter with huge amounts of talent and potential himself.

I guess now though, the UFC hardcore fans knows how it feels for the Fedor fans when he fell from greatness and went on a slippery slope and a lot of you guys were calling him an over rated can crusher (shameful and disrespectful). Anderson and Fedor are just human beings and eventually that biological computer they use to fight begins to shut down, that doesn't take away from the great achievements they made in this sport all throughout the prime of their careers.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> You can't credit Weidman for this. When anyone checks a kick it's defensive, not offensive. You're not trying to hurt their leg, you're trying to stop them hurting yours.
> 
> I don't care about Chris' coaches breaking guys' legs and calling it the destruction technique or whatever he said, his intention when faced with that kick from Anderson was to defend, not injure.
> 
> ...


Yes you are trying to hurt there legs with checking a leg kick thats half the ******* point so they don't do it again. I'm sure chris is losing sleep over people like you not believing in him


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes checking a leg kick is supposed to inflict pain and possibly damage. It is very rare that a fighter actually snaps their leg when their kick is checked though...

Weidman did what most good fighters would do and checked the kick, Silva got unlucky that it broke his leg though...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Yes checking a leg kick is supposed to inflict pain and possibly damage. It is very rare that a fighter actually snaps their leg when their kick is checked though...
> 
> Weidman did what most good fighters would do and checked the kick, Silva got unlucky that it broke his leg though...


 the fact that he kicks so hard didnt help either


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Silva wasn't unlucky. he made a big mistake. Throwing full power kicks with no set up for the second fight in a row.

He got checked twice, the first one cracked it, the second one broke it. That's not getting unlucky, that's having your oppenent assert his game.


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

SM33 said:


> You can't credit Weidman for this. When anyone checks a kick it's defensive, not offensive. You're not trying to hurt their leg, you're trying to stop them hurting yours.
> 
> I don't care about Chris' coaches breaking guys' legs and calling it the destruction technique or whatever he said, his intention when faced with that kick from Anderson was to defend, not injure.
> 
> ...


This, well said my friend, I couldn't say it better.
in my eyes anyone who thinks this proves how much of a better fighter CW than AS, is biased..


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Zeus said:


> This, well said my friend, I couldn't say it better.
> in my eyes anyone who thinks this proves how much of a better fighter CW than AS, is biased..


No, but the rest of the fight does. As does the fact that *all* Anderson had for Chris in either fight were leg kicks.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Zeus said:


> This, well said my friend, I couldn't say it better.
> in my eyes anyone who thinks this proves how much of a better fighter CW than AS, is biased..


NO, NOT well said. Arbitrary classifications of techniques don't mean Weidman got lucky.


Leg checking IS intended to hurt your opponent and at the very least, dissuade them from kicking you again.

I also love how he totally dismisses what Weidman and his trainers ACTUALLY said about the leg check, and then assumes, for some reason, that Weidman only tried to defend with the techniques. Techniques are not simply divided into 'offensive and defensive', that's naive and simplistic.

Forget all about the break. Let me ask the question then? If weidman is checking Silva's kicks, taking him down, knocking him down, how is Silva going to win the fight????

By dropping his hands and sucking him in?? OH wait that was the first fight. 

Checkmate.

BTW. I'm a silva fan and wanted him to win the fight.


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

Sports_Nerd said:


> No, but the rest of the fight does. As does the fact that *all* Anderson had for Chris in either fight were leg kicks.


it takes time for AS to get to the rythem, and if you look at the Cheal fight, you'll see that it doesn't matter what happens before he wins, he always get the win, with his skills, this defensive move and freak accident doesn't mean much in my eyes.
if he knocked AS out today, I'd be talking differently, but this is dumb to think its a "CW technique" or a move..
out of thousands of fights it happened only once more,if that was a technique, we'd see it much more, that says enough.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol. Checking kicks is a defensive technique first and foremost, end of. If the move was versatile enough to be a conscious weapon, you'd see a lot more fractured legs in EVERY MMA event and even more in kickboxing.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Zeus said:


> This, well said my friend, I couldn't say it better.
> in my eyes anyone who thinks this proves how much of a better fighter CW than AS, is biased..


quite the contrary sir 

CW has not achieved what silva has and does not have the legacy yet
but he has dominated silva twice an has proven to be better than silva

if you cant accept what happened you are biased


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

americanfighter said:


> quite the contrary sir
> 
> CW has not achieved what silva has and does not have the legacy yet
> but he has dominated silva twice an has proven to be better than silva
> ...


first fight silva showboated too much, his fault that CW won, second fight yea, you're crazy if you think it says anything, in many fights silva has been taken down and won after, it doesn't mean much when it comes to him that CW took him down, till the accident happened.
to think its a technique is also crazy.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Lol. Checking kicks is a defensive technique first and foremost, end of. If the move was versatile enough to be a conscious weapon, you'd see a lot more fractured legs in EVERY MMA event and even more in kickboxing.


OK, just because you say so I guess that's it. 

Its MEANT as a damaging block.

You're totally ignoring the CONTEXT of the fights as well. There's a much HIGHER change of breaking one's leg from a check if they KNOW its coming at full power, which Weidman did and SPECIFICALLY TRAINED FOR.
IN other fights it isn't the focus, in this one it is.Is this is that hard to understand?

So, how many fights do you see end by front kick to the face?? Its rarely seen so I guess Silva's win against Vitor doesn't count. Derp.



Answer the question though.

If he doesn't break his leg, how does Silva win the fight?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Like in a Shakespearean play I think it is tragic. Like a DJ losing his hands Anderson lost his leg which ultimately for him especially is what set him apart from most fighters. His foot work, kicks, everything centered around his leg movement.

After having a day to think about it, it's a total sign that it's time for him to a.) rehabilitate and reassess career and life objectives b.) fully retire.

It is the Game Of Thrones. The crown has been passed.


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

Iuanes said:


> OK, just because you say so I guess that's it.
> 
> Its MEANT as a damaging block.
> 
> ...


if you really ask how he would win the fight, go back and see the first cheal fight, and delete this post please.


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The denial in this thread from supposed long term MMA fans is just sad. You guys need to be able to score fights objectively, regardless of whether it's your favourite fighter in the octagon or not.
> 
> The very fact that Weidman cracked Andersons shin in the leg kick prior to the break proves that this was no "freak fluke". Weidman had drilled, drilled and drilled checking those kicks in practise and he executed them perfectly in an arena full of thousands of people against one of the best kickers in the game of Mixed Martial Arts. And you still refuse to accept that Weidman is the better fighter right now. It's nothing but denial and an escape from the truth and reality of the situation.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with that. Watching the fight some of my friends last night and it was hard for them to accept that Anderson lost again. Some people just can't face it. Not sure what more do people want.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

matryx said:


> Totally agree with that. Watching the fight some of my friends last night and it was hard for them to accept that Anderson lost again. Some people just can't face it. Not sure what more do people want.


To see Weidman fight Silva to a conclusion in which one fighter clearly beats the other without fighting stupid or getting injured.

Is that really too much for fans of MMA to ask? Why should we be forced to infer that Weidman is superior because so far we have only seen him in his most dominant rounds against a fighter who historically does very little or is dominated in the same round?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Zeus said:


> if you really ask how he would win the fight, go back and see the first cheal fight, and delete this post please.


Oh you mean triangling a guy who always gets triangled with a 1:30 left in the fight?? Against a guy with vastly better BJJ than Sonnen??

That's your great hope for Silva to win??? Is this a joke?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Iuanes said:


> OK, just because you say so I guess that's it.
> 
> Its MEANT as a damaging block.
> 
> ...


You keep hitting the nail on the head man but unfortunately people are in denial. People can't accept the fact that their goat lost a fight through having his leg almost snapped in half through a checked kick his opponent very clearly trained specifically for.

Just accept that what happened, happened and move on. Chris Weidman right now is better than Anderson Silva, Anderson Silva still has the goat legacy.

Accept it and move on.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Latest tweet from Anderson. There's no doubt in my mind Anderson came to fight Saturday night. Judging from the weigh in, press conference, the walk in is what threw me off. 

At this point it's not even about them. Results speak for itself even though the outcomes weren't expected. It's about Anderson's future along with Weidman now as the current king pin. 

"Brasil, I’m sorry, I didn’t want to let you down," Silva tweeted on Sunday morning. "I gave my best, I swear."

EDIT: Dana's reaction.



> White didn’t want to speculate about Silva’s future as a fighter given he was expected to be in surgery before the evening was over.
> 
> "He’s an amazing human being," said White, who talked about how much he admired Silva and how much of a fan he was of the fighter who holds some of the most important UFC records, including the longest winning streak and the longest title reign. "Maybe he’ll want to make a comeback, but who knows. We’ll see what happens. I don’t want to count him out. I don’t want to count him in. The important thing is he gets the surgery and heals up.
> 
> ...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Zeus said:


> first fight silva showboated too much, his fault that CW won, second fight yea, you're crazy if you think it says anything, in many fights silva has been taken down and won after, it doesn't mean much when it comes to him that CW took him down, till the accident happened.
> to think its a technique is also crazy.


 well you must be trolling or in denial lets break it down the indisputable facts of the two fights are as followed 

first fight 
round 1 all chris 10-9
round 2 chris knocks silva 
side note many times has it been said that showboating is silva's style to play mind games

second fight 
round 1 chris dominates and nearly tkoed silva 10-8
round 2 fighters feel each other out chris checks a kick breaks silva's leg tko victory for weidman 

4 rounds: 
weidman 4 silva 0
2 complete rounds 20-17 weidman
number of times weidman was in danger 0

now based those facts who came out on top?


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

No_Mercy said:


> Latest tweet from Anderson. There's no doubt in my mind Anderson came to fight Saturday night. Judging from the weigh in, press conference, the walk in is what threw me off.
> 
> At this point it's not even about them. Results speak for itself even though the outcomes weren't expected. It's about Anderson's future along with Weidman now as the current king pin.
> 
> "Brasil, I’m sorry, I didn’t want to let you down," Silva tweeted on Sunday morning. "I gave my best, I swear."


thanks for the info..
this is really heart breaking for me, its been a tough day for me since it happened maybe I'm too emotionally invested in the UFC lol


----------



## Zeus (Dec 28, 2013)

americanfighter said:


> well you must be trolling or in denial lets break it down the indisputable facts of the two fights are as followed
> 
> first fight
> round 1 all chris 10-9
> ...


like I said, first fight silva acted like an idiot and showboated too much, he was his own worst enemy, second fight an injury, and silva always start fights slow and finish them strong, here he didn't have a chance with the injury, too bad you cant see reality, if anything cheal showed much more superiority than Weidman did against silva.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Zeus said:


> like I said, first fight silva acted like an idiot and showboated too much, he was his own worst enemy, second fight an injury, and silva always start fights slow and finish them strong, here he didn't have a chance with the injury, too bad you cant see reality, if anything cheal showed much more superiority than Weidman did against silva.


still you fail to acknowledge the 10-8 round where silva was almost koed and that weidman was never in trouble in 4 rounds and that showboating is part of his game-plan to get in other fighter's head if he cant get in other fighter's head he has nothing. he has showboated in every ffight since he won the title except for the second sonnon fight and second weidman fight


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

420atalon said:


> To see Weidman fight Silva to a conclusion in which one fighter clearly beats the other without fighting stupid or getting injured.
> 
> Is that really too much for fans of MMA to ask? Why should we be forced to infer that Weidman is superior because so far we have only seen him in his most dominant rounds against a fighter who historically does very little or is dominated in the same round?


It is to much to ask because you're asking for reality to cater your sense of what reality should be. Your second paragraph is asking reality to align with what Silva fights typically are, without acknowledging the fact that Weidman made sure it wasn't a typical Silva fight.

Weidman beat Silva twice. He knocked him out and broke his leg, and you want something more?

First fight, on the surface it looks like Silva is clowning and get's caught showboating. Nevermind the fact the HE HAS TO DO THIS, in order to get Weidman to commit and counter him. Weidman won the first round handily, and was matching Silva standing, so silva tried his strategy of clowining and it backfired.

Second fight. Weidman gets a knockdown from Silva's clinch, and takes him down. In the second round Silva is fighting with his hands up and not clowning because he's cautious now. All he has is counters and his kicks. Chris knows this and trains his leg checking. Silva throws 2 legs kicks and gets brutally checked.

Game over. Clear conclusion. Let's move on. Silva can do what he wants. Retire, fight again, its up to him. He can hang them up and still be called the best/ Weidman needs a lot of wins to match his legacy yet.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Broken record...

You can infer whatever the hell you want from the first rounds of their fights but we still haven't seen a fight between these 2 fighters reach a substantial conclusion. If winning the 1st round was a definitive way of winning a fight they wouldn't have 3 or 5 round fights...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't like to brag, but what did I say? I said Weidman was better everywhere... and last night proved it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

hellholming said:


> I don't like to brag, but what did I say? I said Weidman was better everywhere... and last night proved it.


You don't like to brag, but here you are bragging. Don't lie, you love it.

Plenty of other people also picked Weidman.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You don't like to brag, but here you are bragging. Don't lie, you love it.
> 
> Plenty of other people also picked Weidman.


sorry, yeah... I kinda liked it.  you wanna trade handjobs?


seruiously, I know a wonderful polish lady.


----------



## frenchts (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't post often but thought I'd throw in my two cents. I see the arguments being thrown back and forth where everyone is claiming with the utmost certainty that either the "delusional fanboys" are just not seeing that Weidman is a superior fighter, or that the "silva haters" just didn't see it was a fluke.

I am just wondering why it has to be so concretely black and white? In my opinion, most who say silva would have easily come back and dominated is biased, and most who say that Weidman is some perfect specimen who brilliantly broke down Silva is biased as well. 

There are just a a few clear points I took with me from these fights.

1. It is clear Weidman trained endlessly to find ways to counter Anderson's mystique. He didn't get baited or freeze, and got the better of him which not many previous could do. He won the fights in the scenarios that were given to him plain and simple. 

2. These people who are saying that everything he did was so revolutionary are a product of a fights outcome. If Belfort, Sonnen, Irvin, any of these fighters would have clipped Silva then people would all be saying they found the "secret" combination, timing etc. If Silva broke his leg in the second Sonnen fight, we would all be convinced that Sonnen had the magic. 

Weidman did extremely well in the rounds he faced Silva and is Champion, not even a question to me. Based on our understanding of both fighters, Weidman could have continued to dominate very easily due what we saw him accomplish, or Silva could have gotten into a rhythm. Fighters have been dominated by flash ko, wrestling, all areas but have won handily in later rounds so I don't think its "delusional" to think the P4P could do so also. Simple and sweet, our ability to see the full outcome was sadly cut short. I feel many who cannot see these as two viable outcomes our being fueled by a bandwagon.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

...or that Chris just threw the perfect counter, or check. And that involves luck as well as technique.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

frenchts said:


> Simple and sweet, our ability to see the full outcome was sadly cut short. I feel many who cannot see these as two viable outcomes our being fueled by a bandwagon.


Good insight. Weidman was definitely in control. My main thought is more on how one shot dropped Anderson in the clinch. Ive seen this happen many times to fighters, but it's surreal to me. After one KO does this completely change a fighters' physical attributes. Happened to the best of em. Only Hunt seems to be fairly impervious. He took the same punishments from BF that Browne, Overeem, and Fedor took. That's amazing 

I simply don't think he's going to retire just yet unless his leg isn't at least 80%. His legs is the most important aspect of his fighting prowess. Muhammad Ali damaged his legs against Inoki and that didn't bode well for him. 

Here's the latest tweet from him.

*Thank you to all my fans and friends, I'will be better soon, now I need to be with my family to recovering better.. pic.twitter.com/RfD95fM2UR*


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *WOW hahah*


And lets not forget the *very first* reaction posted at this horrific injury witnessed live by most of us.

It shows how putrid the insides of someone's mind can get to laugh about something like that.

You love no sport. You love nothing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> And lets not forget the *very first* reaction posted at this horrific injury witnessed live by most of us.
> 
> It shows how putrid the insides of someone's mind can get to laugh about something like that.
> 
> You love no sport. You love nothing.


I certainly don't love you sweetheart:hug:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I certainly don't love you sweetheart:hug:


That actually is the *VERY BEST* post I could read from you. I would green you for that, but sadly I just negged you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That actually is the *VERY BEST* post I could read from you. I would green you for that, but sadly I just negged you.


ok well take your feelings to your womens support group/book club and have a nice day


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

In defense of Owns as an Australian you expect the man to finish the fight he did after all have that whole other leg.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

John8204 said:


> In defense of Owns as an Australian you expect the man to finish the fight he did after all have that whole other leg.


exactly if anything its one less problem you have to deal with you now get a free puppet string limb and a new lease on life.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> And lets not forget the *very first* reaction posted at this horrific injury witnessed live by most of us.
> 
> It shows how putrid the insides of someone's mind can get to laugh about something like that.
> 
> You love no sport. You love nothing.


It is borderline disturbing to be honest. How any sane human being can laugh and get pleasure from witnessing some thing that gruesome and painful inflicted on another human being is disgusting.

In that moment I had nothing but sympathy for Anderson. Seeing his leg fold in half and listening to him scream in agony on the floor was horrible, how could any sane human being laugh during these live moments?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It is borderline disturbing to be honest. How any sane human being can laugh and get pleasure from witnessing some thing that gruesome and painful inflicted on another human being is disgusting.
> 
> In that moment I had nothing but sympathy for Anderson. Seeing his leg fold in half and listening to him scream in agony on the floor was horrible, how could any sane human being laugh during these live moments?


exactly.

how much I wanted Weidman to win, it was never on the expense of Silva's long term health.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

hellholming said:


> exactly.
> 
> how much I wanted Weidman to win, it was never on the expense of Silva's long term health.


I guess it shows peoples true colours during moments like that.

If you genuinely did laugh during those live moments at Andersons agonising pain then chances are you've probably got a screw loose up stairs, it's just down right fcked up.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It is borderline disturbing to be honest. How any sane human being can laugh and get pleasure from witnessing some thing that gruesome and painful inflicted on another human being is disgusting.
> 
> In that moment I had nothing but sympathy for Anderson. Seeing his leg fold in half and listening to him scream in agony on the floor was horrible, how could any sane human being laugh during these live moments?


The problem is that you assumed UFC_OWNS is sane... I think after all this time and his post whoring that the contrary is quite obvious...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> The problem is that you assumed UFC_OWNS is sane... I think after all this time and his post whoring that the contrary is quite obvious...


awww did baby boy lose another bet again? did silva lose you more money? remember when you were doing the CPL records and then you had a cry because you didnt get a title shot so you topped doing them for everyone and took your ball and went home? I remember it how embarrassing, now don't lose your shirt off your betting ya hear.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

420atalon said:


> The problem is that you assumed UFC_OWNS is sane... I think after all this time and his post whoring that the contrary is quite obvious...


LOL! At the end of the day this is just an internet forum and every thing is posted semi-serious so it's hard to make actual assumptions about people in real life. I'll give owns the benefit of the doubt and assume he was just trolling for a reaction rather than genuinely laughing at Andersons horrible injury during the live moments.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> LOL! At the end of the day this is just an internet forum and every thing is posted semi-serious so it's hard to make actual assumptions about people in real life. I'll give owns the benefit of the doubt and assume he was just trolling for a reaction rather than genuinely laughing at Andersons horrible injury during the live moments.


Well actually I didn't laugh in real life you are correct I didn't know it broke on initial reaction I thought anderson was overreacting a swollen shin and was happy weidman won again. I do feel bad for him he broken his lower shin/ankle in half.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> The problem is that you assumed UFC_OWNS is sane... I think after all this time and his post whoring that the contrary is quite obvious...


He tries desperately to be funny and he is sore his "jokes" keep backfiring on him. On top of that he is sore nobody cared about his useless avatar because nobody care about the moron on it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> He tries desperately to be funny and he is sore his "jokes" keep backfiring on him. On top of that he is sore nobody cared about his useless avatar because nobody care about the moron on it.


awww nice try cupcake but as usual you are wrong, and yes everyone loves mac and its always sunny in philly except for favela level brazillians like you who dont get that show. You have the sense of humor and timing of a stroke victim


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sportsman, Owns and reptilian you all need to drop this and get back on topic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is the last warning Sportsman, please don't make me delete another post.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hey groovy man its all good, john and I had a good vibe before the proverbial rustling of the jimmies! ha ha ha


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Seriously I don't get it.

How would Anderson Silva have reacted if he broke someones leg in the ring? Would he have shown restraint and class. I don't know where this idealized version of Silva came from but attacking each other over it is just silly.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you mean you didn't enjoy silvas antics against maia,leites and cote?


----------



## deanc2000 (May 24, 2009)

The next question is, will UFC give Anderson an immediate title shot in 2 yrs or will he need to work up the rankings again. That will be interesting to see, if it happens.

He may try to make a comeback.

The thing is though, with these 2 losses, his legacy can be argued to be still intact as many people would say that in the first fight he wasn't taking it seriously, and in this second fight, he would have come back to win it in the later rounds.

So, in many people's minds, he can continue to be the GOAT, all at Weidman's expense.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

deanc2000 said:


> The next question is, will UFC give Anderson an immediate title shot in 2 yrs or will he need to work up the rankings again. That will be interesting to see, if it happens.
> 
> He may try to make a comeback.
> 
> ...


I hope he stays away. Great fighters never age gracefully they get old over night and then they keep thinking theycan get it back and stick around too long. I'd hate to see him come back and have somebody make their name off him more than Weidman already has. He's going to be 40 before he steps in the cage again, he's slowed down and hasn't shown the chin we are used to seeing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deanc2000 (May 24, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I hope he stays away. Great fighters never age gracefully they get old over night and then they keep thinking theycan get it back and stick around too long. I'd hate to see him come back and have somebody make their name off him more than Weidman already has. He's going to be 40 before he steps in the cage again, he's slowed down and hasn't shown the chin we are used to seeing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, Randy Couture was 47 when he fought his last fight, and Dan Henderson is 43 and still fighting, so it's not unheard of.

I would love to see a Re-Rematch, just to settle the question once and for all.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

deanc2000 said:


> Well, Randy Couture was 47 when he fought his last fight, and Dan Henderson is 43 and still fighting, so it's not unheard of.
> 
> I would love to see a Re-Rematch, just to settle the question once and for all.


Randy was also in his 30s when he started, Dan has been on the down side and just got KO'd for the first time ever. Oh and neither of them suffered a major injury like the one Silva just had. Sure Dan hurt his knee, but he also has looked awful since then.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

My recap of events.

I had to work during the fights (as usual these days). If I work, I purposely avoid this site, facebook, any news sites, and even text messages. I like to watch the fights at 7am when I get off and pretend like it's a live Saturday night.

Of course these 'plans' are usually ruined by someone telling me the result in person at work. Either way.

I walk into a room at work, one of the girls asks me, "Did you see that guys leg?" I yelled at her "Don't say a ******* word" and immediately walked out of the room.

Later a guy starts to talk about the mysterious guys leg from the fights. I got in my car and drove away.

I start running each and every scenario in my head about how someones leg could be broken badly. I began to think it was Silva since Weidman almost landed that leg lock in the first fight. Either way I still had no idea come fight time.


Anyhow,

Anyone else get an eerie feeling after seeing how Anderson walked out? Looking back, it's almost as if he knew something terrible was going to happen.

Chris looked damn good. I would even say better than the first fight. He almost legitimately KO'd Silva *again*. He landed some great GnP. The injury was horrid though. I don't wish that on anyone.

Weidman is legit. He has cemented himself.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Seriously I don't get it.
> 
> How would Anderson Silva have reacted if he broke someones leg in the ring? Would he have shown restraint and class.


watch the Cote fight for an answer.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> watch the Cote fight for an answer.


That happened with a misstep not a kick.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

It looked pretty clear to me Weidman was unaware of the severity of the injury during the initial celebration. Once he realized how bad it was, they practically had to pull him away.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> It looked pretty clear to me Weidman was unaware of the severity of the injury during the initial celebration. Once he realized how bad it was, they practically had to pull him away.


I agree competely. I said it leading up to the fight... despite my nearly a decade of supporting and cheering for Anderson, I have no problem with Weidman carrying the MW (my favorite division) flag into 2014. I'm a fan, he's a great man, and a great fighter. The only potential competition he'll have that I'll cheer for over him is Lyoto Machida.


----------



## jvic31 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Non Fans*

coming in to work today I had 3 different people who never pay attention to UFC come up to me and want to talk about that fight and that leg, seems it was all over the news. Their faces were like :jaw:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Now, I'm happy to debate checking kicks til the cows come home in a sensible and appropriate manner but as soon as words like 'taint' or 'ignorant' crop up, then we'll have problems.

Answer me this. 

Hypothetically speaking, If a guy checks kicks for a whole fight, and throws nothing, and the other guy only throws leg kicks that are checked. Who would you give the 'W' to?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> Now, I'm happy to debate checking kicks til the cows come home in a sensible and appropriate manner but as soon as words like 'taint' or 'ignorant' crop up, then we'll have problems.
> 
> Answer me this.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, If a guy checks kicks for a whole fight, and throws nothing, and the other guy only throws leg kicks that are checked. Who would you give the 'W' to?


If you're using the destrucshin there that won't a second round...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'd class it a draw, one guy defended well, while the other done no damage....maybe


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

No worries, Killz - as one site admin to another, sorry to post that. I know it's not as easy a job as most would think.

More on topic, I do think that focusing so much on the leg check thing is nothing more than a distraction from everything else that happened in the fight.

Also, a thought: I bet that if AS lost by, say, in the 1st when CW initially "almost-KO'd" him, there would still be people here making excuses - most likely linking bact to Silva's strange ring entrance. "his head wasn't right" or some such thing.

It just seems like that in every major fight involving fighters of such stature, there's always straws being grasped at, no matter what. It's tiring to read all this crap all the time. Bias is a sneaky & invisible thing. (to the person it's coming from) 

[Edit] To answer your question there, Killz - if the checks are executed perfectly, like how Weidman's were, then the kicker would stop kicking after a few of those (pain/injury) Then they would just stand there facing each other, doing nothing. The judges would then score a split decision for Garcia.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd disqualify both their asses. One guy for inactivity and the other guy for being obnoxious.

Let's move away from the kicks and look at punches. How often does a fighter break his hand after hitting his opponent? Certainly more often than fighters break their legs. Urijah Faber broke both hands on Mike Brown's skull. Deflecting punches in a way so they hit your skull, offensive or defensive? It may sound stupid but it's the same principle - blocking something hard with something harder.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Let's move away from the kicks and look at punches. How often does a fighter break his hand after hitting his opponent? Certainly more often than fighters break their legs. Urijah Faber broke both hands on Mike Brown's skull. Deflecting punches in a way so they hit your skull, offensive or defensive? It may sound stupid but it's the same principle - blocking something hard with something harder.


A fighters hand breaking on some ones skull is not a defensive move from the opponents point of view, it's an accident or an error on the striking technique used by the guy throwing the punch. If you wanted to classify skull/hand breaks as a defensive/offensive manoeuvre then there'd have to be some evidence of the fighter using his head to purposely get in the way of punches, like actually purposely head butting his opponents fist like Nick Diaz tried to do against BJ Penn when he was taunting.










Example I meant when using your head to headbutt your opponents fist.

Only Nick Diaz is crazy enough to do some thing like this :thumb02:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

A leg check like we're talking about isn't 100% defensive or 100% offensive. It's more like 85-15. Or something like that. It isn't binary. (like so many things in life)


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

CupCake said:


> I'd class it a draw, one guy defended well, while the other done no damage....maybe


He wouldn't just be defending well, he would be causing some serious pain to the guy repeatedly having his leg kicks checked.

Don't believe me, have a training partner repeatedly check your kicks whilst you throw them at him/her full force. It won't be long until you're rolling around on the floor in pain.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, gonna have this thread cleaned up now. The last few pages have been far from great. I'll also remove the original post that people took offence to and remove any infractions resulting from it. 

Happy to continue the current kick checking/punch deflecting convo though.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Killz said:


> Ok, gonna have this thread cleaned up now. The last few pages have been far from great. I'll also remove the original post that people took offence to and remove any infractions resulting from it.
> 
> Happy to continue the current kick checking/punch deflecting convo though.


Appreciated.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

We need to all accept that none of us know the truth. Whether is was two vanilla checks that had extra ordinary results, or a check that's slightly modified to cause some damage. Anybody who can declare anybody else is talking shite, needs to climb down from their lofty perch.

A little more "I think" and "I believe" and "in my opinion" would go a long way towards making these conversations less juvenile.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> We need to all accept that none of us know the truth. Whether is was two vanilla checks that had extra ordinary results, or a check that's slightly modified to cause some damage. Anybody who can declare anybody else is talking shite, needs to climb down from their lofty perch.
> 
> A little more "I think" and "I believe" and "in my opinion" would go a long way towards making these conversations less juvenile.


NO YOU SHUT UP


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> NO YOU SHUT UP


Feck off, kangaroo breath.:hug:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Feck off, kangaroo breath.:hug:


Go polish your woodchipper teeth ye ole newcastle horse puncher


----------



## deanc2000 (May 24, 2009)

I think people are making too much of the pain of this injury. It probably looks much worst than it feels. It's interesting to note that Anderson DID NOT know that he'd broken his leg until he tried to bear weight on it. Only then did he notice that it gave like rubber, and he collapsed on the floor.

If it was really all that painful, wouldn't he have felt it and collapsed immediately that it happened?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deanc2000 said:


> I think people are making too much of the pain of this injury. It probably looks much worst than it feels. It's interesting to note that Anderson DID NOT know that he'd broken his leg until he tried to bear weight on it. Only then did he notice that it gave like rubber, and he collapsed on the floor.
> 
> If it was really all that painful, wouldn't he have felt it and collapsed immediately that it happened?


Are you suggesting all the screaming was for show?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deanc2000 said:


> I think people are making too much of the pain of this injury. It probably looks much worst than it feels. It's interesting to note that Anderson DID NOT know that he'd broken his leg until he tried to bear weight on it. Only then did he notice that it gave like rubber, and he collapsed on the floor.
> 
> If it was really all that painful, wouldn't he have felt it and collapsed immediately that it happened?


No he wouldnt have.

The brain actually tries to protect the person from severe pain so it takes a moment to register. Also the brain will secrete adrenaline in these situations to numben the pain in-case you need to get away from an attacker. 

Basically put the pain is so severe the brain wants to protect you from it but in the end is incapable of doing it for longer then a moment due to the severity. Realistically Anderson probably hurt alot more 10-15min after it happened then he did inside that octagon due to the brain helping instantly after it happened.

The tweets Ariel Helwani made about the sounds Anderson was making backstage back this up.



> Anderson is yelling at the top of his lungs on the stretcher backstage. I've never heard anything like that. A horrible sound.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

deanc2000 said:


> I think people are making too much of the pain of this injury. It probably looks much worst than it feels. It's interesting to note that Anderson DID NOT know that he'd broken his leg until he tried to bear weight on it. Only then did he notice that it gave like rubber, and he collapsed on the floor.
> 
> If it was really all that painful, wouldn't he have felt it and collapsed immediately that it happened?


....you're kidding right?????????

When Silva put weight on his leg, the shattered broken end of the bone got rammed into his leg muscle. Just think about that for a moment - a broken bone is being rammed into your leg muscles with your FULL weight being put on it.

You should read through this thread - 
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/154529-dr-steve-mora-talks-anderson-silvas-injury.html


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

He didn't even step on it, from what I remember. After the kick he stepped back, but his foot only came within an inch or two of the ground, then he pulled up & fell back.

I'd watch again to confirm, but I don't want to. :/

[edit] I'm not saying that to downplay the pain factor - it's in reply to the post above me; why Silva's leg wasn't damaged as much as it could have been.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sure the adrenaline rushing is why he didn't feel it immediately, defiantly looks like it hurt pretty bad, I mean he was screaming his face off, I doubt it was to impress people, they said he was screaming backstage too. Yea it probably didn't hurt much... :confused03:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Man, as I've said before - win or lose, there is basically no Anderson Silva fight without a WTF moment, but this one is really 




Killz said:


> Now, I'm happy to debate checking kicks til the cows come home in a sensible and appropriate manner but as soon as words like 'taint' or 'ignorant' crop up, then we'll have problems.
> 
> Answer me this.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, If a guy checks kicks for a whole fight, and throws nothing, and the other guy only throws leg kicks that are checked. Who would you give the 'W' to?


The one who is limping most.

There are several ways of checking leg kicks. I'd say you can devide them in three groups: Damage reducing, destructive and tactically deflecting.

Damage reducing would be the most simple one. You try to lift your leg just in time so your opponent doesn't hit your thigh. Just lifting your leg is the fastest way to do so, but you eventually take damage on your lower leg as you don't really control where he hits you on your lower leg.

Destructive is like counterpunching. You try to actually aim what part of your body will connect with what part of your opponent's striking limb. In case of low kicks you would try to block with the upper part of your shin bone, close to your knee. There, your bone is the thickest and because it's close to the joint (knee) the lower leg won't move like a spring, but stay in place like a solid object. You want that your opponent hits you with a more fragile part of his body. The case of your opponent's tibia breaking is really rare, but when you can manage the right distance so that your opponent hits the mentioned part of your shin bone with his instep, there is a pretty good chance of him breaking some of his metatarsal bones which will shut done his footwork or even ability to walk properly.
You can even damage those bones when your opponent throws a body kick and you block his instep with your elbow.

Tactically deflecting would be lifting your leg and to take the opponent's low kick with your instep like a spring and than pushing it out again with you controlling the direction it's going. That often takes your opponent by surprise and forces him to a disadvantageous stance which may give you the opportunity to counter. With this kind of checking, both sides get the least amount of damage.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Could of sworn I had a bet with someone for this fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Could of sworn I had a bet with someone for this fight.


why hello there sailor


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Could of sworn I had a bet with someone for this fight.


Did you bet on Anderson? If so, you had a bet with me.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> why hello there sailor


Ah yes it was none other than OwNS.I always pay my debts. What is my avatar punishment?



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Did you bet on Anderson? If so, you had a bet with me.



Nice try there my friend.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Ah yes it was none other than OwNS.I always pay my debts. What is my avatar punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go easy on you I'm more in need for credits than more humiliation of anyone who dares bet me, so 1 million creds and i'll be on my way


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'll go easy on you I'm more in need for credits than more humiliation of anyone who dares bet me, so 1 million creds and i'll be on my way


You seem to have a million credits...

:innocent01:

.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'll go easy on you I'm more in need for credits than more humiliation of anyone who dares bet me, so 1 million creds and i'll be on my way


But then I would have almost no betting creds! I'm more inclined to take the avatar to be honest.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ape City said:


> But then I would have almost no betting creds! I'm more inclined to take the avatar to be honest.


hurmpth fine if you insist i'll just let have this simple one up for a week









if I had really put some thought into I would have got one of the graphics lads to make something a lot more unflattering for you:jaw:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Now, I'm happy to debate checking kicks til the cows come home in a sensible and appropriate manner but as soon as words like 'taint' or 'ignorant' crop up, then we'll have problems.
> 
> Answer me this.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, If a guy checks kicks for a whole fight, and throws nothing, and the other guy only throws leg kicks that are checked. Who would you give the 'W' to?


If all the kicks are checked? I'd give the striking to the guy doing the checking. I'd give aggression to the guy doing the kicking. I could see the 'W' going either way. I'd lean towards the kicker because I do not like to see people settling for a stalemate when they are clearly having more success striking (Like Machida against Henderson.)

Now here's a hypothetical question for you. If you had a fight when one fighter is stalking the other for the whole fight, while the other keeps him away with teeps, who do you score the fight for? And what do you think causes more damage, absorbing a teep, or having your kick checked by someone fighting at an opposite stance?

your dichotomy between offensive and defensive techniques is artificial and false and shows a lack of understanding. A good fighter strikes with defense in mind, and defends with counter-offense in mind. Take Overeem's striking defense for example. He hunches up and covers his head, which leaves relatively few openings, but they're there for his opponent to exploit at will because they don't have to worry about his offense when he's defending. Demetrious Johnson is successful with his striking not because of his power or accuracy, or even his speed. His footwork allows him to generate offense while severely limiting his opponent's ability to create offense of his own.

Those checks were meant to gain a tactical advantage over his opponents by limiting his options, and were practiced under the understanding that there is a real, if not particularly likely, possibility of causing significant damage to his opponent. In that way they are no different than than the leg kicks Anderson was throwing in the first place. Leg kick finishes are rare, but they do affect your opponent's mobility, therefore limiting his options.

Weidman and his camp came in with a gameplan. it obviously worked better than expected, but even without the break, it had already proven itself to be a perfect gameplan. Because Silva went right back to kicking the legs when nothing else was working, and Weidman was ready. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hurmpth fine if you insist i'll just let have this simple one up for a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly that would have been depressing enough.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Then you don't wanna know what I had in mind with preparation ooo boy


----------

